# ~The Novelty Pokedex Completers~



## [Nook]

This is a group dedicated to making Novelty Pokemon like on GPX+. If you don't know about GPX+ or Novelty Pokemon in general, check this thread. Please do not tell me that I ripped off the Novelty spriting group on GTS+, as it has closed and I am not taking anything from that group.

Rules
-No spamming
-No flaming
-Please try to contribute to the group
-If you're doing a recolour, please fit it to a _theme_
-You must have Paint, Photoshop, or any other image editing program
-Please save your image as PNG

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Noveldex</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">





























</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Dex of Fame</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Fossil Metagross (By Jasonman)




_A Metagross that has cracks all over. It is heavier than the average Metagross._</div>

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Eggdex</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">








</div>

Novelty Submission Form
Name of Novelty: Can it be any simpler?
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour, Edit, Fakemon, or something else?
Pokedex entry: The POKEMON goes here, not the number.
Comments (optional):

Joining Form
Username: 
Have I ever sprited:
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
Comments (optional):

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Artwork (Please put in your sig)</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Banners, sigs, userbars, or any artwork at all related to this group goes here. 




























</div>

Achievements
Spriter (must have contributed a Novelty) : Nook | Fillfall | Jake | Rockman | Ssgt. Garrett | Goronking | Bacon Boy | Smugleaf
Good Spriter (must have contributed 5 novelties) : Nook | Jake | Fillfall
Excellent Spriter (must have contributed 10 novelties) : Nook | Bacon Boy
'Gratz (have me compliment your novelty): Jake | Fillfall | Bacon Boy
Fakemaker (make a Fakemon):  Rockman | Nook | Fillfall
Contest Winner (Win a contest): Jasonman
Artist (Make a piece of artwork for the group) : Jake | Ssgt. Garrett
(More ranks coming soon)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Members</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Nook (owner)
Fillfall
'04 Nostalgia
Jake. (co-owner)
Professor Gallows 
Jasonman
Rockman 
SSgt. Garrett 
Goronking
Bacon Boy (Exclusive member)
Zoroua
Carol 17
MrCrazyDavis
TheDoctor
YouLittleElly.
Sanji
If I haven't added you, tell me.</div>

<big><big><big><big>Summer/Winter Contest</big></big></big></big>

  Right now it's summer in some places, winter in others, so I decided to make a summer/winter contest.

Rules
-No splices
-Recolours without edits are allowed, but you might not get much votes in the end
-You may have *two* entries (one for summer and for winter)
-You may not use: Vulpix, Ninetales, Swinub, Piloswine, or Mamoswine
-To show that you read these rules, use the word "finger" in the post that your submission is in
-You can use a Pokemon made into a novelty of the same category (for example, someone makes a Summer Shuckle, but someone else makes a Summer Shuckle, too) but only one of them will be added to the dex, depending on how many votes they get in the end
-I may participate in this contest :evillaugh:
-You have to have one regular submission before you enter the contest 
-Use common sense

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Contest Entries</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Summer Entries</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">None yet.</div>
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Winter Entries</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">None yet.</div>
</div>


----------



## Smugleaf

Sounds cool. I'll join.

Username: '04 Nostalgia
Have I ever sprited: Not for Pokemon, but I have for other games
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes
Comments (optional): None


----------



## Jasonnman

i could help,

the thing is im not a member on gts/gpx +,can u explain to me what its about


----------



## Fillfall

Username: FIllfall on gpx it is Andreas
Have I ever sprited: Yes
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: yes
Comments (optional): Nothing


----------



## [Nook]

@Nostalgia
Please use the joining form.

@Jason
Just fit a Pokemon to a theme and sprite it. Use the link in the first post for an explanation.


----------



## Jasonnman

nook its not that,its what gts/gpx+ is.


----------



## Smugleaf

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> nook its not that,its what gts/gpx+ is.


http://gpxplus.net/


----------



## Jasonnman

nah

i dont like those click the egg things

soz


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> nah
> 
> i dont like those click the egg things
> 
> soz


This group has barely anything to do with GPX+. It's a SPRITING group.


----------



## Smugleaf

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> nah
> 
> i dont like those click the egg things
> 
> soz


It's just a spriting thing, not clicking them


----------



## [Nook]

This group is just based off the novelties on GPX+.


----------



## Pizza Survivor

Nook, your brain struck gold. 

This is a really good idea.


----------



## [Nook]

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Nook, your brain struck gold.
> 
> This is a really good idea.


Well, thank you. Although it *is* kind of inspired from the Novelty group over at GPX+ that recently closed....


----------



## [Nook]

Added Moby Wailmer!


----------



## Smugleaf

*ahem*
Did you not see my form?


----------



## Jake

Lol, nook novelty hoarded lol. Anyway. I have a few, though they're basicly just sprites, but I will try make a few. And you could also do images for icons? this was a fail group thread I made back in January. It might help you out doing icons and such.

*Joining Form*_
Username: Jake.
Have I ever sprited: Yeah brah
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: No way bro' No really, I do 
Comments (optional):_


----------



## [Nook]

Added both of you.


----------



## Jake

I'm too lazy to do it 1 by 1 so they're all in 1 big group. And also I'm too lazy to fill the actual form out since I basicly typed it up in their descriptions.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Novelty Submissions</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




*1, 2 & 3.* Don't have names, Just recolored Bun's for stuff, don't know which is better that's why the Bun's have 2 different shades.
*4 & 5.* No name, something like Magma/Lava grimer, but it doesn't sond right...
*6.* Dunno what the hell it is and what to call it.
*7.* Uggh. It's ugly it's color don't tone in, so anyone can feel free to steal it and recolor it so it looks real.
*8.* Something like Ice Torkoal, it just iceness (Yes, I went through a mamga and ice phase).
*9 & 10.* They don't really fit in.</div>


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> I'm too lazy to do it 1 by 1 so they're all in 1 big group. And also I'm too lazy to fill the actual form out since I basicly typed it up in their descriptions.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Novelty Submissions</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1, 2 & 3.* Don't have names, Just recolored Bun's for stuff, don't know which is better that's why the Bun's have 2 different shades.
> *4 & 5.* No name, something like Magma/Lava grimer, but it doesn't sond right...
> *6.* Dunno what the hell it is and what to call it.
> *7.* Uggh. It's ugly it's color don't tone in, so anyone can feel free to steal it and recolor it so it looks real.
> *8.* Something like Ice Torkoal, it just iceness (Yes, I went through a mamga and ice phase).
> *9 & 10.* They don't really fit in.</div>


Can you try to edit the sprite as well? I forgot to say that just recolouring or splicing is not allowed, unless you can fit it to a suitable theme.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Apr 30 2010, 09:15:02 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to do it 1 by 1 so they're all in 1 big group. And also I'm too lazy to fill the actual form out since I basicly typed it up in their descriptions.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Novelty Submissions</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1, 2 & 3.* Don't have names, Just recolored Bun's for stuff, don't know which is better that's why the Bun's have 2 different shades.
> *4 & 5.* No name, something like Magma/Lava grimer, but it doesn't sond right...
> *6.* Dunno what the hell it is and what to call it.
> *7.* Uggh. It's ugly it's color don't tone in, so anyone can feel free to steal it and recolor it so it looks real.
> *8.* Something like Ice Torkoal, it just iceness (Yes, I went through a mamga and ice phase).
> *9 & 10.* They don't really fit in.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Can you try to edit the sprite as well? I forgot to say that just recolouring or splicing is not allowed, unless you can fit it to a suitable theme.
Click to expand...

Okies. I shall do my best.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Apr 30 2010, 09:15:02 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm too lazy to do it 1 by 1 so they're all in 1 big group. And also I'm too lazy to fill the actual form out since I basicly typed it up in their descriptions.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Novelty Submissions</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1, 2 & 3.* Don't have names, Just recolored Bun's for stuff, don't know which is better that's why the Bun's have 2 different shades.
> *4 & 5.* No name, something like Magma/Lava grimer, but it doesn't sond right...
> *6.* Dunno what the hell it is and what to call it.
> *7.* Uggh. It's ugly it's color don't tone in, so anyone can feel free to steal it and recolor it so it looks real.
> *8.* Something like Ice Torkoal, it just iceness (Yes, I went through a mamga and ice phase).
> *9 & 10.* They don't really fit in.</div>
> 
> 
> 
> Can you try to edit the sprite as well? I forgot to say that just recolouring or splicing is not allowed, unless you can fit it to a suitable theme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okies. I shall do my best.
Click to expand...

Try a Viral Porygon or a Swinub Flu.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

Hey, nice idea! I really like your splices.

I mean Moby Wailmer? That's just genius. ='D


----------



## [Nook]

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Hey, nice idea! I really like your splices.
> 
> I mean Moby Wailmer? That's just genius. ='D


I don't make splices. In fact, I _discourage_ splices. I fit the Pokemon to a certain theme.


----------



## [Nook]

Added new achievements (formerly ranks) and a request list.


----------



## Jake

With your "United Nations of The Bell Tree" topic and changing ranks to achievements, now making a novelty topic. You really are 'stealing' from GPX. 

Your sprites are really good. I just think you should change the Achievements back to "Ranks"


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:
			
		

> With your "United Nations of The Bell Tree" topic and changing ranks to achievements, now making a novelty topic. You really are 'stealing' from GPX.


Actually, ideas cannot be stolen.
Unless GPX copyrights achievements and Novelty Pokemon, they're free to use elsewhere.

I like the idea though, the crap they come up with on GPX is boring.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> With your "United Nations of The Bell Tree" topic and changing ranks to achievements, now making a novelty topic. You really are 'stealing' from GPX.
> 
> Your sprites are really good. I just think you should change the Achievements back to "Ranks"


Yeah, but I can't really think of any good ranks. Besides, many groups all over the internet have "achievements". I'm not even stealing any of their achievements.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like to throw in an idea of a Grimer and Muk made entirely of gelatin. Any flavor.


----------



## [Nook]

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> I'd like to throw in an idea of a Grimer and Muk made entirely of gelatin. Any flavor.


Good idea. How do you sprite gelatin?


----------



## Prof Gallows

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:03:25 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw in an idea of a Grimer and Muk made entirely of gelatin. Any flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. How do you sprite gelatin?
Click to expand...

Just recolor Grimer and Muk to be a sort of transparent color.






Like that.


----------



## [Nook]

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:03:25 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw in an idea of a Grimer and Muk made entirely of gelatin. Any flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. How do you sprite gelatin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just recolor Grimer and Muk to be a sort of transparent color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that.
Click to expand...

Going to add to the list~

Also, do you want to join?


----------



## Prof Gallows

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:12:22 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:03:25 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw in an idea of a Grimer and Muk made entirely of gelatin. Any flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. How do you sprite gelatin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just recolor Grimer and Muk to be a sort of transparent color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to add to the list~
> 
> Also, do you want to join?
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd like to join. What do I have to do?


----------



## Jake

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd like to join. What do I have to do?


Joining Form
Username:
Have I ever sprited:
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
Comments (optional):


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to join. What do I have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Joining Form
> Username:
> Have I ever sprited:
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
> Comments (optional):
Click to expand...

Thanks. Do you want to be Co-Owner?


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:25:18 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to join. What do I have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Joining Form
> Username:
> Have I ever sprited:
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Do you want to be Co-Owner?
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Username: Professor Gallows (I'll go by Trikki too.)
Have I ever sprited: Yes.
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Rarely.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:25:18 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to join. What do I have to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Joining Form
> Username:
> Have I ever sprited:
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Do you want to be Co-Owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...

You.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:30:45 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:25:18 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Do you want to be Co-Owner?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You.
Click to expand...

What's it involve doing.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:30:45 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:25:18 AM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's it involve doing.
Click to expand...

Replacing me when I'm not online, giving staff positions, banning people, starting contests, and many more.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:35:30 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:30:45 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's it involve doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replacing me when I'm not online, giving staff positions, banning people, starting contests, and many more.
Click to expand...

Hmm. I guess so. yeah, okay. I will

anyway, Would you like me to make some rank icons on MS Paint, they won't be a super considerable amount of awesomness that you'd like. But they could turn out good lol.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:35:30 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:30:45 AM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What's it involve doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Replacing me when I'm not online, giving staff positions, banning people, starting contests, and many more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm. I guess so. yeah, okay. I will
> 
> anyway, Would you like me to make some rank icons on MS Paint, they won't be a super considerable amount of awesomness that you'd like. But they could turn out good lol.
Click to expand...

Okay, but make them a picture in a circle.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:39:36 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:35:30 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Replacing me when I'm not online, giving staff positions, banning people, starting contests, and many more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm. I guess so. yeah, okay. I will
> 
> anyway, Would you like me to make some rank icons on MS Paint, they won't be a super considerable amount of awesomness that you'd like. But they could turn out good lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, but make them a picture in a circle.
Click to expand...

Kk. I just had these made:






 - Spriter Rank





 - Good Spriter Rank.

But I will put them into circles.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:39:36 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:35:30 AM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I guess so. yeah, okay. I will
> 
> anyway, Would you like me to make some rank icons on MS Paint, they won't be a super considerable amount of awesomness that you'd like. But they could turn out good lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, but make them a picture in a circle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk. I just had these made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Spriter Rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Good Spriter Rank.
> 
> But I will put them into circles.
Click to expand...

Original please.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:44:17 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:39:36 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but make them a picture in a circle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kk. I just had these made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Spriter Rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Good Spriter Rank.
> 
> But I will put them into circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Original please.
Click to expand...

As in?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:44:17 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:39:36 AM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Kk. I just had these made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Spriter Rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Good Spriter Rank.
> 
> But I will put them into circles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Original please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As in?
Click to expand...

Make your own sprites.

OFF-TOPIC: I'm bored. Anyone want to raid a chat room?


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:48:49 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:44:17 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Spriter Rank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Good Spriter Rank.
> 
> But I will put them into circles.
> 
> 
> 
> Original please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make your own sprites.
> 
> OFF-TOPIC: I'm bored. Anyone want to raid a chat room?
Click to expand...

Sorry, Can't do "origonal" They look mental.


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Slime Grimer
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokedex entry: 88 
Comments (optional): Slime Grimer lives in the cloak and it becomes more of them when you throw old trash.

Name of Novelty: Slime Muk
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokedex entry: 89
Comments (optional): Two Slime Grimer find each other, one of them jump into the other one and they become a Slime Muk.


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Slime Grimer
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokedex entry: 88
> Comments (optional): Slime Grimer lives in the cloak and it becomes more of them when you throw old trash.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Slime Muk
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokedex entry: 89
> Comments (optional): Two Slime Grimer find each other, one of them jump into the other one and they become a Slime Muk.


Sweet. They look good.

But the descriptions seem a little out of whack. Nook will probally edit them when he comes abck online, Also next time save them as a PNG format.


----------



## Fillfall

Yeah, yeah. Just came up with something random.


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Geoboy
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokedex entry: 74
Comments (optional): none


----------



## Jake

Name of Novelty: Unicorn Rapidash? (Can change)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokedex entry: 78


Unicorn Ponyta was hard so I gave up.


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Glalieman (can change)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokedex entry: 362


----------



## Fillfall

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:03:25 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw in an idea of a Grimer and Muk made entirely of gelatin. Any flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. How do you sprite gelatin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just recolor Grimer and Muk to be a sort of transparent color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that.
Click to expand...

Name of Novelty: Gelatine Grimer
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokedex entry: 88

Name of Novelty: Gelatine Muk
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pokedex entry: 89

Something like this?


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:03:25 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to throw in an idea of a Grimer and Muk made entirely of gelatin. Any flavor.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. How do you sprite gelatin?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just recolor Grimer and Muk to be a sort of transparent color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name of Novelty: Gelatine Grimer
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokedex entry: 88
> 
> Name of Novelty: Gelatine Muk
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokedex entry: 89
> 
> Something like this?
Click to expand...

We already have Muk and Grimer, so Nook will choose which is best.


----------



## Fillfall

And both are made by me. =D


----------



## Jake

And both are made sexy.


----------



## Jasonnman

Username: i dont go on gpx+
Have I ever sprited: yes,recolours, splicing the lot
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:No
Comments (optional)


----------



## [Nook]

@Fillfall
No splices please. But on the Slime Grimer/Muk, it's awesome. Don't really like the Jell-Os though.

@Jake
I love it! 
@Jason
Welcome!

And also, there are no Pokedex numbers.

Updated the submission form. I hope you will understand it better now.


----------



## Jasonnman

Name of Novelty:Goldmory
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:Recolour
Pokedex entry:Skarmory
Comments (optional) This Skarmory was tested in a lab to change its full body into gold,only the body worked out,and instead the wings turned into steel


----------



## [Nook]

Can you try to edit it and fit it to a theme, Jason?


----------



## Jasonnman

like what theme nook?


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> like what theme nook?


A good theme.


----------



## PMC66

I got a silver Tentacool once on the original Silver if that counts


----------



## [Nook]

PMC66 said:
			
		

> I got a silver Tentacool once on the original Silver if that counts


That's not a novelty. That's....a shiny. Congratulations but this thread isn't for shinies, it's for novelties.


----------



## Jasonnman

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 12:10:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like what theme nook?
> 
> 
> 
> A good theme.
Click to expand...

nooo,i mean what do you mean "theme"  i dont get this stuff


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 12:10:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like what theme nook?
> 
> 
> 
> A good theme.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nooo,i mean what do you mean "theme"  i dont get this stuff
Click to expand...

Just make a Novelty that's not just a recolour but also an edit. Look at the request list and you might want to make one of them.


----------



## [Nook]

Also Fillfall, please save your images as PNG, not JPG. JPG is usually for photos.


----------



## Rockman!

Forget what I said before ...

I'd be honored to join.


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Forget what I said before ...
> 
> I'd be honored to join.


Please use the form!

Username:
Have I ever sprited:
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
Comments (optional):


----------



## Jake

Lol *throws party*

But i'm curious as to why this is the TBT Market Place?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol *throws party*
> 
> But i'm curious as to why this is the TBT Market Place?


Err....I don't know. I'll go ask a mod to move it.


----------



## Rockman!

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 06:05:49 PM]Please use the form!


lol you _would_ do that

Username: Rockman
Have I ever sprited: YUS
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yus


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 06:05:49 PM]Please use the form!
> 
> 
> 
> lol you _would_ do that
> 
> Username: Rockman
> Have I ever sprited: YUS
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yus
Click to expand...

Wheee!~ 
I made you an executive member too. NOW GO SUBMIT. Remember, no splices or just recolours.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 06:07:09 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol *throws party*
> 
> But i'm curious as to why this is the TBT Market Place?
> 
> 
> 
> Err....I don't know. I'll go ask a mod to move it.
Click to expand...

Double lol.


----------



## [Nook]

So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 06:24:45 PM]So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?


D.I.Y lol


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 06:24:45 PM]So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> D.I.Y lol
Click to expand...

ololololWario

And 11 Pokemon from this thread can be submitted. They are: The Killer Mareep line, the Infected Dratini line, Cocoa Buneary, the Compost Grimer line, the Distorted Giratina, the Zombidoof, and the Melting Piplup.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 06:34:57 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 06:24:45 PM]So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> D.I.Y lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ololololWario
Click to expand...

anyway, I will try do the Pre-Evo of my Rapidash I made.


----------



## Rockman!

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 06:24:45 PM]So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?


You do eet.

I r lazy


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 06:24:45 PM]So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You do eet.
> 
> I r lazy
Click to expand...

Fine. But you owe me.


----------



## Rockman!

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 06:38:42 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 06:24:45 PM]So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You do eet.
> 
> I r lazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine. But you owe me.
Click to expand...

I'll breed Valentacool's and *censored.2.0*


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 06:38:42 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 1 2010, 06:24:45 PM]So Rocky, are you going to submit them or do I have to submit them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> You do eet.
> 
> I r lazy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine. But you owe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll breed Valentacool's and *censored.2.0*
Click to expand...

Lol.

Anyway. The Ponyta's tail it too fat ('Cause I couldn't do a smaller one, so I just copied Rapidash's) You can edit it later on if you want.


----------



## Jake

Name of Novelty: ???
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Pokedex entry: 77
Comments: Tail is too large so feel free to edit.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: ???
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokedex entry: 77
> Comments: Tail is too large so feel free to edit.


I like it.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 06:53:46 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: ???
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pokedex entry: 77
> Comments: Tail is too large so feel free to edit.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it.
Click to expand...



Anyway, back for me to think of some ideas.

Also can anyone who is a siggy wizzy make us a banner?


----------



## [Nook]

I did some. Gonna do some more when I get home.


----------



## Jake

Who did the Valtetine Luvdisc?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Oh I love rockman<333333333333333


----------



## Rockman!

I did not make Muk, grimer or the valentines luvdisc.

Oh and here:


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I did not make Muk, grimer or the valentines luvdisc.
> 
> Oh and here:


S-E-X-Y

Adorable <3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I did not make Muk, grimer or the valentines luvdisc.
> 
> Oh and here:


aw...

What are those things?


----------



## Jake

This is *censored.3.0*ed up, so don't use it. I jsut suck at hand drawing. It's jsut a thought for someone else to do;

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>mentally disabled image</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Fillfall

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 1 2010, 05:43:13 PM]Also Fillfall, please save your images as PNG, not JPG. JPG is usually for photos.


All of them are png


----------



## Jake

(Page 5 post 50) = jpg





 (Page 6 post 52) = jpg





 (Page 6 post 52) = jpg





 (Page 6 post 52) = jpg


----------



## Fillfall

no

try to copy them into paint (or other painting programs) and edit it.


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:
			
		

> no


They actually are all JPG's
If you want to right click them all and go to "view image" it will say "[].jpg"


----------



## Fillfall

yes that's because tinypic makes all urls with jpg


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> yes that's because tinypic makes all urls with jpg


THEN DON'T USE TINYPIC. Simple as that.


----------



## Fillfall

the images doesn't become jpg the url does


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> the images doesn't become jpg the url does


If the URL is JPG, then how is the image not? And Rockman, which of the novelties from that thread did you make? Also, I cannot see some of the novelties because when you upload them to Iaza, you HAVE to upload the now transparent picture to Imageshack or something. And what's DracoEXE's description?


----------



## Fillfall

because if you copy it into a painting program the quality is png.


----------



## [Nook]

Doesn't it like, ruins the picture after a while?


----------



## Fillfall

no don't think so


----------



## [Nook]

Added Tribal Gulpin.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

If this is the type of stuff you accept...I'll join.

Name of Novelty: Shakespeare Floatzel
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: Floatzel
Comments (optional): This particular sub-species of Floatzel love plays more specifically  tragedies. It uses the skull of a dead Cubone. "To be or not to be, that is the question."


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Starrock (can change)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor
Pokedex entry: Solrock


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Username: I forgot.
Have I ever sprited:  Somewhat
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: No.
Comments (optional): This is very cool : D


----------



## [Nook]

@Garret
That is basically a splice but not a hybrid.

@Fillfall
I like it.

Also, added Eggdex!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

So it's not good?

My user name has two Ss'


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> So it's not good?
> 
> My user name has two Ss'


I like it, but it's not novelty. It's just a Floatzel holding a Cubone skull. Anyone could hold a Cubone skull and say "To be or not to be, that is the question.", right? Look at the Noveldex and look at how they edit the sprites.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 2 2010, 08:09:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not good?
> 
> My user name has two Ss'
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, but it's not novelty. It's just a Floatzel holding a Cubone skull. Anyone could hold a Cubone skull and say "To be or not to be, that is the question.", right? Look at the Noveldex and look at how they edit the sprites.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know it's not hard to do but not everyone _thinks_ of doing it! ; D

Okay I'll try other stuff.


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 2 2010, 08:09:10 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it's not good?
> 
> My user name has two Ss'
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, but it's not novelty. It's just a Floatzel holding a Cubone skull. Anyone could hold a Cubone skull and say "To be or not to be, that is the question.", right? Look at the Noveldex and look at how they edit the sprites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know it's not hard to do but not everyone _thinks_ of doing it! ; D
> 
> Okay I'll try other stuff.
Click to expand...

Try editing a sprite so it looks different.


----------



## [Nook]

http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=22053&st=0

Sorry for double post, but Rockman, which ones from the first post of that thread are yours?


----------



## Rockman!

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 2 2010, 11:52:05 PM]http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=22053&st=0
> 
> Sorry for double post, but Rockman, which ones from the first post of that thread are yours?


Killer Mareep through Training Scizor + Officer Shinx + Red Chain Dialga.


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 2 2010, 11:52:05 PM]http://forums.gtsplus.net/index.php?showtopic=22053&st=0
> 
> Sorry for double post, but Rockman, which ones from the first post of that thread are yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Mareep through Training Scizor + Officer Shinx + Red Chain Dialga.
Click to expand...

Training Scizor is a splice of Crobat, so I cannot allow that. Officer Shinx is just a Shinx in a hat, Red Chain Dialga is a splice of Arceus. Cocoa Buneary however, is allowed. Do you have any other novelty ideas?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

When you going to add the eggs?


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> When you going to add the eggs?


When I make them.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 3 2010, 07:47:18 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you going to add the eggs?
> 
> 
> 
> When I make them.
Click to expand...

Rockman already made some.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Something like this? : D

Bug, Electric, Water, Grass, Poison, Ice, Fire, Rock


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Something like this? : D
> 
> Bug, Electric, Water, Grass, Poison, Ice, Fire, Rock


No. We don't just recolour.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Name of Novelty: Festive Chingling
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:  Edit
Pokedex entry: Chingling
Comments: This sub-species of Chingling is only seen Between Dec. 24-26th


----------



## Jake

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Festive Chingling
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:  Edit
> Pokedex entry: Chingling
> Comments: This sub-species of Chingling is only seen Between Dec. 24-26th


Naww. I was trying to do something like that  I just recolored one red-like and one green-like then I gave up :3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Jake. said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Festive Chingling
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:  Edit
> Pokedex entry: Chingling
> Comments: This sub-species of Chingling is only seen Between Dec. 24-26th
> 
> 
> 
> Naww. I was trying to do something like that  I just recolored one red-like and one green-like then I gave up :3
Click to expand...

Is mine any good? =r





			
				fillfall said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Starrock (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor
> Pokedex entry: Solrock



That looks to me like just a re-color why was this accepted?


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Festive Chingling
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:  Edit
> Pokedex entry: Chingling
> Comments: This sub-species of Chingling is only seen Between Dec. 24-26th
> 
> 
> 
> Naww. I was trying to do something like that  I just recolored one red-like and one green-like then I gave up :3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is mine any good? =r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Starrock (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor
> Pokedex entry: Solrock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That looks to me like just a re-color why was this accepted?
Click to expand...

Because it was fitted to a good theme.


----------



## Jake

I've got some homework to do. But afterwards, I shall try to get some inspiration to make some.

Ideas time: Was trying to do, Geodude, Gravller and Golem like Crystal Onix & Crystal Steelix
But I failed. So someone might like to try for those 3 to get added to the dex.
And since GPX has Primal Dialga, Shadow Lugia, and Fake Groudon - Primal Palkia, Shadow Ho-oh and Fake Kyogre are just ideas.


----------



## Fillfall

What about that celebi form from pokemon forever?


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> What about that celebi form from pokemon forever?


Well, in the other GTS+ Novelty group, they already made that. Any ORIGINAL ideas?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Spriter (must have contributed a Novelty) : Nook | Fillfall | Jake

cough...


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Spriter (must have contributed a Novelty) : Nook | Fillfall | Jake
> 
> cough...


I'll add you and Rockman.


----------



## Wish

Just wanted to say I *censored.3.0*ing love the Unicorn Rapidash. ;D


----------



## [Nook]

Blastorb egg is added.


----------



## Jake

sakura said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I *censored.3.0*ing love the Unicorn Rapidash. ;D


:')

Also, where did the Valentine Luvdisk go?

Also;


I do not rightfully own this, a friend from another forum made it, but I have his permission to use it :3

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Beware! Sexiness </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Novelty Submission Form
Name of Novelty: ]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/LinkPikachu.png?t=1273131032[/img]
Comments (optional): Like I said, I did not create.

And I *made* the egg - Yes I actually designed it myself 





 - But if someone does create a Pichu, then I guess the egg is useless.[/b]</div>


----------



## goronking

Jake. said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say I *censored.3.0*ing love the Unicorn Rapidash. ;D
> 
> 
> 
> :')
> 
> Also, where did the Valentine Luvdisk go?
> 
> Also;
> 
> 
> I do not rightfully own this, a friend from another forum made it, but I have his permission to use it :3
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Beware! Sexiness </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Novelty Submission Form
> Name of Novelty: ]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/LinkPikachu.png?t=1273131032[/img]
> Comments (optional): Like I said, I did not create.
> 
> And I *made* the egg - Yes I actually designed it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - But if someone does create a Pichu, then I guess the egg is useless.[/b]</div>
Click to expand...

I like. :]


----------



## Fillfall

Why haven't you posted the other eggs? I made one.


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Why haven't you posted the other eggs? I made one.


I only want the first stage of the egg.

@Jake
I accidentally added the Luvdisc but Rockman said he didn't make it. And I like the Linkachu. I'll add it.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Christling egg:






Name of Novelty: Trolllax
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
Pokedex entry: Snorlax
Comments: Trolllax appears on forums all over spamming and posting links to pornography 
while that smirk stays on his face, Trolllax can only be stopped once they've been ignored.


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Christling egg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Trolllax
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
> Pokedex entry: Snorlax
> Comments: Trolllax appears on forums all over spamming and posting ]http://i42.tinypic.com/2s0fthy.png[/img]


Actually, that's an edit. I'll add that.


----------



## Jake

Ohh sexiness. Rockman, make some more, yours are sexiest.


----------



## [Nook]

I wonder if Munchspam will be just as sexy.


----------



## Jake

*Novelty Submission Form*
Name of Novelty: You can choose, I don't have a clue
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Novelty Submission Form*
Name of Novelty: You can choose, I don't have a clue
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I had ones that were slightly better, but when I went to save them on MS Paint, something happened and they didn't save. So I re-made them based on my memory.

Also, I failed at making the egg.


----------



## [Nook]

Added~


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Are you going to add the egg I made?


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Are you going to add the egg I made?


Hmm...I'm sorry, but it's not good enough. It needs to be more....interesting.


----------



## [Nook]

I call dibs on Slimer egg.


----------



## Jake

*nudge nudge wink wink*  I've done 5 sprites


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> *nudge nudge wink wink*  I've done 5 sprites


The one your friend made doesn't count.


----------



## [Nook]

Added Slimer egg and Starock egg.

EDIT: Also added Trinown egg and Moby Wailmer egg.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 01:15:00 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nudge nudge wink wink*  I've done 5 sprites
> 
> 
> 
> The one your friend made doesn't count.
Click to expand...

Dx
Do eggs count?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 01:15:00 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nudge nudge wink wink*  I've done 5 sprites
> 
> 
> 
> The one your friend made doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dx
> Do eggs count?
Click to expand...

Of course.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 08:39:52 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 01:15:00 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *nudge nudge wink wink*  I've done 5 sprites
> 
> 
> 
> The one your friend made doesn't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dx
> Do eggs count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
Click to expand...

*Makes Loveblu egg*

Done;






Also I noticed this;

"A sub-species of Chingling that appears around Christmastime. It is known to carol with more groups of Christling". -------------------------------------------> ^ insert space between 'Christmas' and 'Time'.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 08:39:52 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 01:15:00 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dx
> Do eggs count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Makes Loveblu egg*
> 
> Done;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I noticed this;
> 
> "A sub-species of Chingling that appears around Christmastime. It is known to carol with more groups of Christling". -------------------------------------------> ^ insert space between 'Christmas' and 'Time'.
Click to expand...

Actually, it's a word. Also, The egg would be better if it had a heart in the middle. Adding it anyway.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 08:39:52 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 01:15:00 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Dx
> Do eggs count?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Makes Loveblu egg*
> 
> Done;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I noticed this;
> 
> "A sub-species of Chingling that appears around Christmastime. It is known to carol with more groups of Christling". -------------------------------------------> ^ insert space between 'Christmas' and 'Time'.
Click to expand...

Actually, it's a word. Also, The egg would be better if it had a heart in the middle. You used a JPG based image. NEVER use Google Images for your eggs/Pokemon base sprites. Use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as your base sprite instead.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 9 2010, 10:23:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 08:39:52 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Makes Loveblu egg*
> 
> Done;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I noticed this;
> 
> "A sub-species of Chingling that appears around Christmastime. It is known to carol with more groups of Christling". -------------------------------------------> ^ insert space between 'Christmas' and 'Time'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's a word. Also, The egg would be better if it had a heart in the middle. You used a JPG based image. NEVER use Google Images for your eggs/Pokemon base sprites. Use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as your base sprite instead.
Click to expand...

I did use that as my base design, Oh forgot to save as a PNG. anyway, I will try add the heart.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 10:23:01 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 9 2010, 08:39:52 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *Makes Loveblu egg*
> 
> Done;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I noticed this;
> 
> "A sub-species of Chingling that appears around Christmastime. It is known to carol with more groups of Christling". -------------------------------------------> ^ insert space between 'Christmas' and 'Time'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it's a word. Also, The egg would be better if it had a heart in the middle. You used a JPG based image. NEVER use Google Images for your eggs/Pokemon base sprites. Use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as your base sprite instead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did use that as my base design, Oh forgot to save as a PNG. anyway, I will try add the heart.
Click to expand...

Then re upload it as a PNG.


----------



## Jake




----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

>


Looks good. I added it.


----------



## goronking

Username:Goronking.
Have I ever sprited:Little bit.
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:I have an acount, but don't go on it.
Comments (optional):

I just made this.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Name of Novelty: Poisoned Wigglytuff. (Can change)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit.
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):</div>


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> Username:Goronking.
> Have I ever sprited:Little bit.
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?:I have an acount, but don't go on it.
> Comments (optional):
> 
> I just made this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Name of Novelty: Poisoned Wigglytuff. (Can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit.
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):</div>


I like it. Welcome to NPC! And I added Fossil Cherubi egg. There might be a contest once we have enough members. Maybe a Summer themed contest or a Fossil themed Contest.


----------



## Rockman!

oisee

You're not adding DracoEXE?


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> oisee
> 
> You're not adding DracoEXE?


Give me the Submission Form.


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered flareon
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/edit
Pokedex entry: Flareon
Comments (optional): Thanks to Rockman. for the idea.


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered flareon
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/edit
> Pokedex entry: Flareon
> Comments (optional): Thanks to Rockman. for the idea.


I'm sorry, Rockman has already made one. No plagiarism, please.


----------



## [Nook]

Added Poisoned Igglybuff. Kinda rushed throught it....but meh.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 11 2010, 09:38:07 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered flareon
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/edit
> Pokedex entry: Flareon
> Comments (optional): Thanks to Rockman. for the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Rockman has already made one. No plagiarism, please.
Click to expand...

Looks like a Poo Covered Flareon.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 11 2010, 09:38:07 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered flareon
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/edit
> Pokedex entry: Flareon
> Comments (optional): Thanks to Rockman. for the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Rockman has already made one. No plagiarism, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a Poo Covered Flareon.
Click to expand...

Besides, Rocky's CCF is way better.


----------



## Jake

Sure is. Anyway. We should get some banners and such.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Sure is. Anyway. We should get some banners and such.


Except that I'm good with spriting, not making banners. I'll go make a contest thread asking the public of TBT to make us a good banner. Well, since I'm lazy and such, you can do it if you want.


----------



## Jake

Nah, you can do so. I am making some *censored.2.0*ty little ones on paint lol.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nah, you can do so. I am making some *censored.2.0*ty little ones on paint lol.


I mean to make the contest thread, not the banners themselves.


----------



## Jake

Yeah. I know. You can.


----------



## goronking

_*Novelty Submission Form*_
Name of Novelty: Vampire Shpeal (can change)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Vampire Shpeal (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):


Sorry if I'm being mean, but can you make that better?


----------



## goronking

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 12 2010, 12:56:12 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Vampire Shpeal (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being mean, but can you make that better?
Click to expand...

Like what do you mean better? Like what should i do to make it better?


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 12 2010, 12:56:12 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Vampire Shpeal (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being mean, but can you make that better?
Click to expand...

I thought the same but didn't wanna say anything incase you like it.
@ goronking: I think it needs different color's they don't tone in with each other. And it's something with the way, Like you used 2 purples and 2 black/grey's.
But let's see what nook says.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 12 2010, 12:56:12 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Vampire Shpeal (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being mean, but can you make that better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the same but didn't wanna say anything incase you like it.
Click to expand...

Well, the blood's lighting isn't very good and the teeth is "undimensional".


----------



## goronking

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 12 2010, 12:59:21 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 12 2010, 12:56:12 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Vampire Shpeal (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I'm being mean, but can you make that better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought the same but didn't wanna say anything incase you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the blood's lighting isn't very good and the teeth is "undimensional".
Click to expand...

What if i get rid of the blood?


----------



## Jake

Then it woulnd't look like a Vampire Spheal >.>


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 12 2010, 12:59:21 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 12 2010, 12:56:12 AM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep_*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Vampire Shpeal (can change)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Is it a Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same but didn't wanna say anything incase you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the blood's lighting isn't very good and the teeth is "undimensional".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if i get rid of the blood?
Click to expand...

Why remove it? All you've got to do is to make some parts of the blood light and some parts darker.


----------



## goronking

Sorry if this is'nt better, i'm kinda new at this.


----------



## Jake

I am a bit suprised. I would of thought these would be made in like 1 day of the group being open, but since it wasn't. I made them 

*Novelty Submission Form*
Name of Novelty: Zombidoof
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/Recolor
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Novelty Submission Form*
Name of Novelty: Zombiberal
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/Recolor
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not doing the egg, simply because GPX has Zombidofo's egg and you could jsut use it, but that would be stealing. So Someone else can ;P


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Fossil cubone/legend cubone
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/recolor
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Name of Novelty: Fossil Marowak/legend marowak
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/recolor
Pokedex entry:


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> I am a bit suprised. I would of thought these would be made in like 1 day of the group being open, but since it wasn't. I made them
> 
> *Novelty Submission Form*
> Name of Novelty: Zombidoof
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/Recolor
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Novelty Submission Form*
> Name of Novelty: Zombiberal
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/Recolor
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing the egg, simply because GPX has Zombidofo's egg and you could jsut use it, but that would be stealing. So Someone else can ;P


Well, they can share the same egg design as Zombidofo, just like Bidoof and Bidofo do. We don't need to add the egg. On the Fossil Cubone line, they are cool.


----------



## [Nook]

Oh, and added them. I'll go work on some eggs.


----------



## goronking

goronking said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is'nt better, i'm kinda new at this.


Nook did you read this?


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is'nt better, i'm kinda new at this.
> 
> 
> 
> Nook did you read this?
Click to expand...

Yes, but I would like you to improve it.


----------



## goronking

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 13 2010, 12:06:39 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is'nt better, i'm kinda new at this.
> 
> 
> 
> Nook did you read this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I would like you to improve it.
Click to expand...

Well I tried to but i'm not that good with shadeing.


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 13 2010, 12:06:39 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is'nt better, i'm kinda new at this.
> 
> 
> 
> Nook did you read this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but I would like you to improve it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I tried to but i'm not that good with shadeing.
Click to expand...

Then practice and you'll get better.


----------



## goronking

Can you give me some tips on shadeing?


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> Can you give me some tips on shadeing?


Think of the sprite as a real Pokemon. Which parts should be dark? Which parts should be light?


----------



## goronking

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 13 2010, 12:13:52 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you give me some tips on shadeing?
> 
> 
> 
> Think of the sprite as a real Pokemon. Which parts should be dark? Which parts should be light?
Click to expand...

I'll try


----------



## goronking

This any betrter?


----------



## goronking

Sorry for double post.

_*Novelty Submission Form*_
Name of Novelty: Robot Pikachu
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments: Sorry if it's not good, I tried my best.


----------



## Fillfall

try to recolor the shadow of the pokemon and add shadow in the new stuff.


----------



## Jake

goronking said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post.
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Robot Pikachu
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Sorry if it's not good, I tried my best.


We already ahve a Pikachu, and that one isn't even good. So I don't think nook will accept it.


----------



## goronking

Jake. said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for double post.
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Robot Pikachu
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Sorry if it's not good, I tried my best.
> 
> 
> 
> We already ahve a Pikachu, and that one isn't even good. So I don't think nook will accept it.
Click to expand...

Ohk sorry i did'nt see it.


----------



## [Nook]

We can have more of the same base Pokemon. Tips: Don't use Paint's default colors. Make the theme more obvious. It looks like some cyclops gray Pikachu. Wait a minute, it doesn't even look like a Pikachu. Keep trying, Goron! Your first one was good, though.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

goronking said:
			
		

> Sorry for double post.
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Robot Pikachu
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: Sorry if it's not good, I tried my best.


I can't tell what's what.


----------



## [Nook]

UPDATE
I have added a Fossil Contest! For more information, go to the first post.


----------



## Jake

Here's my entry for the fossil contest,





Lol, jks, might wanna add no Fossil Relicanth to the front page


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Here's my entry for the fossil contest,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, jks, might wanna add no Fossil Relicanth to the front page


Oh yeah, thanks.


----------



## Fillfall

My fossil cubone is my submission


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:
			
		

> My fossil cubone is my submission


Nope. Nook will eat you lol


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> My fossil cubone is my submission


I'm sorry, but you already submitted it.


----------



## goronking

_*Novelty Submission Form*_
Name of Novelty: Poisoned Jigglypuff
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments (optional):Is it good?


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Poisoned Jigglypuff
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):Is it good?


It's good.


----------



## goronking

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 15 2010, 01:20:08 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Poisoned Jigglypuff
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):Is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> It's good.
Click to expand...

YAY Finaly, i made my 2nd good one or maybe your just not telling the truth?


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 15 2010, 01:20:08 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Poisoned Jigglypuff
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):Is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> It's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY Finaly, i made my 2nd good one or maybe your just not telling the truth?
Click to expand...

Yes, it's good. Better than most of the ones you've made. I see you've improved.


----------



## goronking

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 15 2010, 01:44:21 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 15 2010, 01:20:08 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Novelty Submission Form*_
> Name of Novelty: Poisoned Jigglypuff
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):Is it good?
> 
> 
> 
> It's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YAY Finaly, i made my 2nd good one or maybe your just not telling the truth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, it's good. Better than most of the ones you've made. I see you've improved.
Click to expand...

Ok cool thankyou


----------



## Jake

I'm not really a fan on the poisoned Igglibuff family. No offence.


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Fossil Exeggutor
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): Fossil contest...


Name of novelty: Fossil Sunkern
Recolor/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): Not for the fossil contest. Made this before I saw the pokemons it couldn't be.


----------



## goronking

Just a quick question what program do you make your sprites in?


----------



## Fillfall

paint


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:
			
		

> paint


FTW!!


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paint
> 
> 
> 
> FTW!!
Click to expand...

Or Photoshop, I think.


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Fossil Exeggutor
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Fossil contest...
> 
> 
> Name of novelty: Fossil Sunkern
> Recolor/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Not for the fossil contest. Made this before I saw the pokemons it couldn't be.


Adding to the entries....

Also, on the Sunkern, I cannot add that due to that being already made somewhere else.


----------



## Fillfall

But I made it myself and I didn't know it.


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> But I made it myself and I didn't know it.


It's okay. Besides, it's good.


----------



## Elliot

Joining Form
Username: YouLitteElly
Have I ever sprited: A little.
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: I have a user there, but i don't use it.
Comments (optional): I'm pretty new to recolouring and stuff,.


----------



## [Nook]

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Joining Form
> Username: YouLitteElly
> Have I ever sprited: A little.
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: I have a user there, but i don't use it.
> Comments (optional): I'm pretty new to recolouring and stuff,.


Welcome, Elly! I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Rockman!

FFFFFFFFFFF

I made a Fossil Bagon but forgot to save it.


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I made a Fossil Bagon but forgot to save it.


Damn, I would've loved to see it.


----------



## Elliot

I failed >:C

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>My first ever sprite. Don't look at it >:C Its horrible </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Name of Novelty: Don't know what name i should give. Your choice.
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (or) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):Hey, its my first ever sprite. : D
Anyways, Should i remove the horns on the crown? If so, tell me. Plus, this looks simple Because it is simple : D
</div>


----------



## [Nook]

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I failed >:C
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>My first ever sprite. Don't look at it >:C Its horrible </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Name of Novelty: Don't know what name i should give. Your choice.
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):Hey, its my first ever sprite. : D
> Anyways, Should i remove the horns on the crown? If so, tell me. Plus, this looks simple Because it is simple : D
> </div>


I'm sorry, but we do not accept splices.


----------



## Jake

My fossil entry'


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Jake. said:
			
		

> My fossil entry'


I think it looks to dark to be a fossil.


----------



## Jake

Meh. If nook doesn't accept it I can make another.


----------



## Jake

*Novelty Submission Form*
Name of Novelty: Artistic Smearlge (spellimng? And can change)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit, and tail is recolored
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*or*




Comments (optional): You can choose which on is better.
_________________________________________________
Several other things;
On the GTS I put a request in at The Userbar Factory. And got this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i910.photobucket.com/albums/ac310/ARealDeadRingerForLove/Userbars/nov.png[/IMG]

And currently working on buttons (crappy ones on MS Paint)
That's all.
Here's one I just made on MS Paint (took like 5 minutes so if you like I can make heaps) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it would turn out worse but i'm pretty pleased with myself.
Of course I can also use a novelty from our group instead of Dusknoir. But i'd prefer not to, since I won't have the mini sprite down the bottom, but it wont matter much I guess.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'll give it a go soon.


----------



## [Nook]

Woah, these are awesome. Adding~


----------



## Smugleaf

Working on one right now.
EDIT: Finished. Uploading...


----------



## [Nook]

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> Working on one right now.


Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Name of Novelty: Wiglett
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor and Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): The offspring of a wailord and diglett. A bit disturbing...

Name of Novelty: Skitkip 
Recolor and Edit
Pokedex Enrty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Another instance in cross-species reproduction. A Skitty and a Mudkip mated to create... this!

Username: Bacon Boy
Have I ever sprited: Yes
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes
Comments (optional): N/A


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Wiglett
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor and Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): The offspring of a wailord and diglett. A bit disturbing...
> 
> Name of Novelty: Skitkip
> Recolor and Edit
> Pokedex Enrty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another instance in cross-species reproduction. A Skitty and a Mudkip mated to create... this!
> 
> Username: Bacon Boy
> Have I ever sprited: Yes
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes
> Comments (optional): N/A


I'm sorry, no splices. Have you ever seen the novelties on GPX+. I reckon you have. However, if we change the Wigglett's name to....Swimlett, everything will be fine.


----------



## Smugleaf

Name of Novelty: Maple Leaf Smugleaf
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: A Smugleaf that seems to appear in the northern regions around summertime. It seems to get along with the Stars and Stripes Smugleaf.
Comments (optional):I'm Canadian =D





Name of Novelty: Stars and Stripes Smugleaf
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: A Smugleaf that seems to appear in the central regions around summertime. It seems to get along with the Maple Leaf Smugleaf.
Comments (optional):none

Sorry, I couldn't save them as PNGs. I hope that's alright...


----------



## [Nook]

I'm sorry, but those are low-quality sprites.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 16 2010, 06:52:11 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Wiglett
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor and Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): The offspring of a wailord and diglett. A bit disturbing...
> 
> Name of Novelty: Skitkip
> Recolor and Edit
> Pokedex Enrty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another instance in cross-species reproduction. A Skitty and a Mudkip mated to create... this!
> 
> Username: Bacon Boy
> Have I ever sprited: Yes
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes
> Comments (optional): N/A
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, no splices. Have you ever seen the novelties on GPX+. I reckon you have. However, if we change the Wigglett's name to....Swimlett, everything will be fine.
Click to expand...

Swimlett works, and yes I have. 

Considering that diglett is just a differently colored diglett, then yea.


----------



## Smugleaf

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 16 2010, 07:10:44 PM]I'm sorry, but those are low-quality sprites.


I just made an account on Photobucket, hopefully it will be better quality >_>

EDIT: ...I just noticed what you meant by killing quotes.


----------



## Smugleaf

Notice any difference? I used PB >_>
also




Name of Novelty: Diglettboy
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/Fakemon
Pokedex entry: When a Diglett is forced out of the ground, it is said that it will evolve into a Diglettboy as a last resort. Its punches can send large vehicles flying.
Comments (optional): Inspired by Shellderboy





Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit/Fakemon
Pokedex entry: When a Diglettboy can't contain its power, it is said to evolve into this devestating Pokemon. If a Dugtriomen body-slams the ground as hard as it can, it may create a fissure up to 30 ft. deep.
Comments (optional): Inspired by Cloysterman. It's called Dugtrio*men* because there's three, geddit?


These aren't supposed to be splices, they're like Shellderboy and Cloysterman.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

No splices.


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> No splices.


Correct. Also Rockman, I added DracoEXE and its egg. Description please?


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 16 2010, 08:51:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No splices.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Also Rockman, I added DracoEXE and its egg. Description please?
Click to expand...

So do you want me to start making buttons or not?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 16 2010, 08:51:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No splices.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Also Rockman, I added DracoEXE and its egg. Description please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you want me to start making buttons or not?
Click to expand...

Okay. But be sure to include Novelties from this group as well as other things.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 17 2010, 12:48:46 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 16 2010, 08:51:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No splices.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. Also Rockman, I added DracoEXE and its egg. Description please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you want me to start making buttons or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. But be sure to include Novelties from this group as well as other things.
Click to expand...

I will do my best. Gotta do some homework then go to tennis, but afterwards (if I come online) I will do my best.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 17 2010, 12:48:46 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 16 2010, 08:51:40 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want me to start making buttons or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. But be sure to include Novelties from this group as well as other things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will do my best. Gotta do some homework then go to tennis, but afterwards (if I come online) I will do my best.
Click to expand...

Looking forward make one green!


----------



## Smugleaf

4 rejected... hopefully my next one will meet Nook's 'standards'...


----------



## Jasonnman

Name of Novelty: Pimp Primeape
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: Primeape
Comments:This Primeape is the alpha male of the pack and always wears jewellery and accessories stolen from humans


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Pimp Primeape
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry: Primeape
> Comments:This Primeape is the alpha male of the pack and always wears jewellery and accessories stolen from humans


Needs a purple hat.


----------



## Jasonnman

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Pimp Primeape
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry: Primeape
> Comments:This Primeape is the alpha male of the pack and always wears jewellery and accessories stolen from humans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a purple hat.
Click to expand...

Hehe


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Pimp Primeape
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry: Primeape
> Comments:This Primeape is the alpha male of the pack and always wears jewellery and accessories stolen from humans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a purple hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hehe
Click to expand...

WITH a feather, endangered bird preferred.


----------



## Jasonnman

can anyone make a hat for pimp primeape i will give them half the credit for it!
sadly i suck at doing hats on MP


----------



## Jasonnman

Name of Novelty: Magnetom
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Magnemite and rotoms refrigerator form fused 
Pokedex entry: 
Comments (optional): This Rotom was corrupted by a magnemites magnetic field causing it to turn crazy and use electric moves aswell as ice moves


----------



## Smugleaf

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Magnetom
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Magnemite and rotoms refrigerator form fused
> Pokedex entry:
> Comments (optional): This Rotom was corrupted by a magnemites magnetic field causing it to turn crazy and use electric moves aswell as ice moves


sadly splices aren't allowed


----------



## Smugleaf

erm, I made a fakemon but it looks a little... bleh. Should I show you still? :/


----------



## Bacon Boy

Name of Novelty: Auxhillary
Edit & Recolor
Pokedex Entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments: A remoraid that was raised near a toxic waste plant. When it evolved, it took on a form of poison. The suction cups on its tentacles also serve as poison excrement vessels and are also used for reproduction. 

Name of Novelty: Rhycore
Recolor
Pokedex Entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments: Rhycore is a special breed of Rhydon that lives only in the Ruins of Alph, deep, deep underground where it tunnels down into the earth's core to relax.


----------



## [Nook]

@Pimp Primeape
Ooh, good one. Make a Pimp Mankey.

@BB
Good ideas. But the slime on the first one....meh.

@Jason
It's a splice.

@Nostalgia
Show me. It might fit the requirements.


----------



## Jake

Not so good but I am trying to make a better version.


----------



## Smugleaf

The Fakemon didn't look like a Pokemon sprite at all. Buuut, I did make a Bidofo evolution, which I'll post later. I have school and then I'm going to a baseball game... for 9 hours.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Not so good but I am trying to make a better version.


That says NCP, not NPC....


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 17 2010, 10:16:29 PM]@Pimp Primeape
> Ooh, good one. Make a Pimp Mankey.
> 
> @BB
> Good ideas. But the slime on the first one....meh.
> 
> @Jason
> It's a splice.
> 
> @Nostalgia
> Show me. It might fit the requirements.


It's not supposed to be slime, it's poison. So it's meant to look odd.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 17 2010, 10:16:29 PM]@Pimp Primeape
> Ooh, good one. Make a Pimp Mankey.
> 
> @BB
> Good ideas. But the slime on the first one....meh.
> 
> @Jason
> It's a splice.
> 
> @Nostalgia
> Show me. It might fit the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not supposed to be slime, it's poison. So it's meant to look odd.
Click to expand...

Okay.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Name: Shiftghost
Recolor
Pokedex Entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments: This rare ghost of a Shiftry is spotted mostly in the fall where it haunts the Petalburg Woods in search of its children. 

Name: Jelicious 
Recolor and Edit
Pokedex Entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments: This legendary pok


----------



## Jasonnman

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty:Goldmory
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:Recolour
> Pokedex entry:Skarmory
> Comments (optional) This Skarmory was tested in a lab to change its full body into gold,only the body worked out,and instead the wings turned into steel


can you use this i thought it was a pretty good idea


----------



## Bacon Boy

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">=Lotsa Sprites]Name: Mire
Recolor & Edit
Pok


----------



## Smugleaf

Name of Novelty: Bibaler
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: Bibaler are a strange subspecies of the Bibarel family. After evolving from Bidofo, they became even smarter and began building small towns.
Comments (optional): none


----------



## Bacon Boy

'04 Nostalgia said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Bibaler
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry: Bibaler are a strange subspecies of the Bibarel family. After evolving from Bidofo, they became even smarter and began building small towns.
> Comments (optional): none


Haha, like the description!

Name: Tar Handed Emeraldoir
Recolor
Pok


----------



## [Nook]

Woah, that's a LOT to add. This group is probably one of the most active on TBT.


----------



## Jake

So nook, before I go edit the text. Do you like?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> So nook, before I go edit the text. Do you like?


Yes, I like it. Also, can you go ask the person who made our userbar to make more?


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 19 2010, 01:02:40 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nook, before I go edit the text. Do you like?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I like it. Also, can you go ask the person who made our userbar to make more?
Click to expand...

I made the userbar actually. But I got the design from a previoulsy made banner. Wait no never mind I know what you mean.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Name: Tar Handed Emeraldoir
> Recolor
> Pok


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Tar Handed Emeraldoir
> Recolor
> Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Smugleaf

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 19 2010, 12:17:22 AM]Woah, that's a LOT to add. This group is probably one of the most active on TBT.


Is that a good thing..?
and also, YES I GOT BIBALER ACCEPTED


----------



## Jasonnman

Oh yes!,i came up with an awesome idea when i was at my martial arts class yesterday so here it is.

Name of Novelty: Brucelee
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:Edit
Pokedex entry: Hitmonlee
Comments (optional)This hitmonlee learnt the ways of kung-fu from a martial arts champion and began to look and dress like him ever since he passed away.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Name: Antigravi
Edit & Recolor
Pok


----------



## [Nook]

Added both, and made a Jelicious egg out of boredness.


----------



## Jake

Don't mean to be rude, but after and including Auxhillary, they all suck. Except Bubble Gum Ganger, and some are doubles which suck even more, 'cause we're not really "completing" the dex, we're jsut adding more forms to already-made novelties.


----------



## Fillfall

When will the contest end?


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> When will the contest end?


When we have enough entries.
Also, added Mire egg.

@Jake
At least we're adding some. And what about the Chario? It looks kickass.


----------



## Nigel

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Oh yes!,i came up with an awesome idea when i was at my martial arts class yesterday so here it is.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Brucelee
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:Edit
> Pokedex entry: Hitmonlee
> Comments (optional)This hitmonlee learnt the ways of kung-fu from a martial arts champion and began to look and dress like him ever since he passed away.


Hitmonlee is actually named after Bruce Lee, and Hitmonchan after Jackie Chan.


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:
			
		

> Hitmonlee is actually named after Bruce Lee, and Hitmonchan after Jackie Chan.


And this is exactly why Nigel is god


----------



## Jasonnman

Nigel said:
			
		

> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes!,i came up with an awesome idea when i was at my martial arts class yesterday so here it is.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Brucelee
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:Edit
> Pokedex entry: Hitmonlee
> Comments (optional)This hitmonlee learnt the ways of kung-fu from a martial arts champion and began to look and dress like him ever since he passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitmonlee is actually named after Bruce Lee, and Hitmonchan after Jackie Chan.
Click to expand...

yeah, the weird thing is that they got it right with hitmonlee as Bruce lee because he kicks
but with hitmonchan we'll hes a boxer and Jackie chan inst a boxer hes a martial artist so...

EPIC FAIL WITH HITMONCHAN


----------



## Jasonnman

im going to enter this in the fossil contest if thats ok

Fossil Metagross


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> im going to enter this in the fossil contest if thats ok
> 
> Fossil Metagross


I'll add.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake. said:
			
		

> Don't mean to be rude, but after and including Auxhillary, they all suck. Except Bubble Gum Ganger, and some are doubles which suck even more, 'cause we're not really "completing" the dex, we're jsut adding more forms to already-made novelties.


So? There were doubles in the actual pok


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fossil Tyraniter





I figured since the exeggutor wasn't cracked, Tyranitar didn't need to be either.


----------



## Fillfall

It was cracked on the coconut.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fillfall said:
			
		

> It was cracked on the coconut.


I looked closely and saw it.

Also: 

Name: Wattwing
Recolor, Edit, & Fakemon
Pok


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cracked on the coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked closely and saw it.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Name: Wattwing
> Recolor, Edit, & Fakemon
> Pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 20 2010, 11:16:27 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cracked on the coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked closely and saw it.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Name: Wattwing
> Recolor, Edit, & Fakemon
> Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Sorry for the dp. Can't edit on my iPod. Enter the tyranitar please.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 20 2010, 11:16:27 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was cracked on the coconut.
> 
> 
> 
> I looked closely and saw it.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Name: Wattwing
> Recolor, Edit, & Fakemon
> Pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Still don't see what's wrong with splicing. I really didn't, I just literally used it as a base in the way that I copied the seeing and edited it to fit my liking.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Still don't see what's wrong with splicing. I really didn't, I just literally used it as a base in the way that I copied the seeing and edited it to fit my liking.


Because it's a novelty creation group, not a splicing group.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't see what's wrong with splicing. I really didn't, I just literally used it as a base in the way that I copied the seeing and edited it to fit my liking.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's a novelty creation group, not a splicing group.
Click to expand...

Why can't splices be novelties?


----------



## Jake

Because a novelty is a unique edited Pokemon. Not a splice of another pokemon, simple as that.


----------



## Bacon Boy

But a splice IS a unique edit of a pokemon or two.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> But a splice IS a unique edit of a pokemon or two.


Bottom line is. A splice is not a novelty. End of story.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a splice IS a unique edit of a pokemon or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is. A splice is not a novelty. End of story.
Click to expand...

Bottom line is your not giving me hard facts that support your statement. A splice fits unto your definition of a novelty. It's a unique edit of a pokemon.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a splice IS a unique edit of a pokemon or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is. A splice is not a novelty. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bottom line is your not giving me hard facts that support your statement. A splice fits unto your definition of a novelty. It's a unique edit of a pokemon.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but a splice isn't very creative whilst a novelty takes time to think about what edits to make. Thinking about splices is very easy since you just take two or more Pokemon and mash them into one. Thinking about a novelty is more difficult since you've got to figure out which themes to fit a Pokemon. No splices, end of story. Any more arguments and there shall be more trouble.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Well I take offense to that because splicing is not easy. You have to e creative because you have to take the time to see what fits and what doesn't. You don't just mash tem together. You also have to recoloe and most of the time edit. I could say the same thing about some of your novelties then as well for a lack if creativity.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Well I take offense to that because splicing is not easy. You have to e creative because you have to take the time to see what fits and what doesn't. You don't just mash tem together. You also have to recoloe and most of the time edit. I could say the same thing about some of your novelties then as well for a lack if creativity.


Thinking about it is easy, though. All you have to do is pick two or more Pokemon. Novelties, however, need a strong and creative mind to think about what you're going to make.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 21 2010, 10:04:02 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I take offense to that because splicing is not easy. You have to e creative because you have to take the time to see what fits and what doesn't. You don't just mash tem together. You also have to recoloe and most of the time edit. I could say the same thing about some of your novelties then as well for a lack if creativity.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about it is easy, though. All you have to do is pick two or more Pokemon. Novelties, however, need a strong and creative mind to think about what you're going to make.
Click to expand...

They're both extremely creative, and you have to put thought into it. Some pok


----------



## Jasonnman

Splicing is the easiest thing to do,

unless your special and it takes you an hour to crop one thing to another =3


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Splicing is the easiest thing to do,
> 
> unless your special and it takes you an hour to crop one thing to another =3


I think making novelties is the easiest thing to do because you only have to recolor/slightly edit one pok


----------



## Jasonnman

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splicing is the easiest thing to do,
> 
> unless your special and it takes you an hour to crop one thing to another =3
> 
> 
> 
> I think making novelties is the easiest thing to do because you only have to recolor/slightly edit one pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splicing is the easiest thing to do,
> 
> unless your special and it takes you an hour to crop one thing to another =3
> 
> 
> 
> I think making novelties is the easiest thing to do because you only have to recolor/slightly edit one pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jasonnman

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splicing is the easiest thing to do,
> 
> unless your special and it takes you an hour to crop one thing to another =3
> 
> 
> 
> I think making novelties is the easiest thing to do because you only have to recolor/slightly edit one pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> think about it,
> 
> You have to make certain things yourself in a novelty. for example making hair,weapons or even body parts = Hard
> 
> in a splice you just crop and drag to your desired place = Easy,so easy that a psychopath can do it with a blind fold on
> 
> And on top of that your spriting is terrible, the eyes on that thing are placed straight, it looks like you just took them and threw them on the splice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you look at it, they're not straight. Just like you have to look hard to see the crack on the Exeggutor, you also have to look at the eyes. And if my spiriting is terrible, I'll just remove them from the group them. You left out the re-coloring as well. And some of the novelties I see here are either unoriginal in the sense that they look like they're just copied from GPX+ or the spriting is bad (with the coloring and whatnot).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my Brucelee sprite isnt,
> 
> i came up with that one after a martial arts class,and all of these are probably  original if you ask there creators.
Click to expand...

So the slime grimer/muk were completely original. no one has ever done anything like that before. And the fossil idea was completely original? 
Well, nice to know you guys did it first.

Also, sprites aren't supposed to be the best resolution possible. They're pixelated, they're not going to be perfect.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitmonlee is actually named after Bruce Lee, and Hitmonchan after Jackie Chan.
> 
> 
> 
> And this is exactly why Nigel is god
Click to expand...

Uh, why because he knows Pokemon trivia? I guess you can call me God too. 

Nice collection.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I'm really sorry but, Swineo  is just terrible it shouldn't be up there. "/


----------



## Jasonnman

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry but, Swineo  is just terrible it shouldn't be up there. "/


Amen, to be honest nook,you should really take the terrible ones off,and give the better spriters the opportunity to customize that pokemon.


----------



## Smugleaf

I feel bad for some people in this group.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry but, Swineo  is just terrible it shouldn't be up there. "/
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, to be honest nook,you should really take the terrible ones off,and give the better spriters the opportunity to customize that pokemon.
Click to expand...

just remove all of mine por favor. I'm tired of getting *censored.2.0* for them. So do it, and remove my contest entry. If I'm so bad, just remove them all. I'm serious.


----------



## Jake

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really sorry but, Swineo  is just terrible it shouldn't be up there. "/
> 
> 
> 
> Amen, to be honest nook,you should really take the terrible ones off,and give the better spriters the opportunity to customize that pokemon.
Click to expand...

We think alike 

Also jsut to clarify something;



			
				Commander Wymsy said:
			
		

> Some Novelty Pok


----------



## Bacon Boy

Not my fault they're still up, is it now? Also, the eggs would have to go. The ones of my terrible edits.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I really like yours BBit's just that...pig thing. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy

I know  it sucks, but apparently, most of my others do too. (the pig thing was actually a joke. Like bacon boy)


----------



## goronking

_*Novelty Submission Form*_
Name of Novelty: Feraliflamer. (can change)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments (optional):


----------



## Jasonnman

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I know  it sucks, but apparently, most of my others do too. (the pig thing was actually a joke. Like bacon boy)


Bubblegum gengar should stay its awesome


----------



## goronking

*Fossil Submission*

Fossil Hippopotas


----------



## [Nook]

Chario, the Bubble Gum Gengar, and the Mire line are good. Just to be on the good side, I'll remove the ones we want gone. I wonder if we're hurting BB's feelings though....


----------



## goronking

Nook did you see my creations?


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> Nook did you see my creations?


Yeah, I'll add them. The Feraligatr was pretty good, actually.


----------



## Jasonnman

Nook, whens the fossil contest going to be held? i think theres enough entries now =3


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Nook, whens the fossil contest going to be held? i think theres enough entries now =3


We need just about two more entries.


----------



## Jake

*Novelty Submission Form*
Name of Novelty: Autumn Bellossom*
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments: *Since in America - the season 'Autumn' is called 'Fall' so you can choose whether Autumn Bellossom/Fall Bellossom sounds better.














I know that the showing of all of Zombidoof's body isn't as good, so if you don't like it I can hide it like I did for the Dusknoir one.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> *Novelty Submission Form*
> Name of Novelty: Autumn Bellossom*
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolor
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments: *Since in America - the season 'Autumn' is called 'Fall' so you can choose whether Autumn Bellossom/Fall Bellossom sounds better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the showing of all of Zombidoof's body isn't as good, so if you don't like it I can hide it like I did for the Dusknoir one.


I named it Belautumn. Speaking of Belosssom, I just came up witha good idea. The Fresh Prince of Belossom. It would be a blue Bellossom that wears a shirt, a backwards hat, and sunglasses. Also, I think the contest has enough entries. I'll make a Poll Thread. Also, I suggest that every member has an NPC related userbar or button in their signature.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 22 2010, 09:56:26 AM]Chario, the Bubble Gum Gengar, and the Mire line are good. Just to be on the good side, I'll remove the ones we want gone. I wonder if we're hurting BB's feelings though....


You kinda did, but I don't care anymore. And get rid of all of them.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 22 2010, 09:56:26 AM]Chario, the Bubble Gum Gengar, and the Mire line are good. Just to be on the good side, I'll remove the ones we want gone. I wonder if we're hurting BB's feelings though....
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda did, but I don't care anymore. And get rid of all of them.
Click to expand...

What? Why do you want me to do this? I'll even ask the other members if they like them.


----------



## Zoroua

Joining form

User name: Zoroua

Have i ever sprited: Yes

Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes

(optional): None


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 23 2010, 05:33:27 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]Chario, the Bubble Gum Gengar, and the Mire line are good. Just to be on the good side, I'll remove the ones we want gone. I wonder if we're hurting BB's feelings though....
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda did, but I don't care anymore. And get rid of all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Why do you want me to do this? I'll even ask the other members if they like them.
Click to expand...

Ugh, just do it. Apparently some of them don't fit the perfect spriters standards and God forbid I try, so just do it. You can leave the contest one in, since it's too late.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 23 2010, 05:33:27 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]Chario, the Bubble Gum Gengar, and the Mire line are good. Just to be on the good side, I'll remove the ones we want gone. I wonder if we're hurting BB's feelings though....
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda did, but I don't care anymore. And get rid of all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What? Why do you want me to do this? I'll even ask the other members if they like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, just do it. Apparently some of them don't fit the perfect spriters standards and God forbid I try, so just do it. You can leave the contest one in, since it's too late.
Click to expand...

The ones I didn't delete fit my requirements, so why delete them too? The more entries in the dex, the better.


----------



## [Nook]

Zoroua said:
			
		

> Joining form
> 
> User name: Zoroua
> 
> Have i ever sprited: Yes
> 
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes
> 
> (optional): None


Welcome to the NPCs! Looking at your avatar, I presume you don't know how to use lighting. Remember, if light is shining at a certain place, shouldn't that place be lighter than the rest of that Pokemon.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 23 2010, 11:38:55 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 23 2010, 05:33:27 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> What? Why do you want me to do this? I'll even ask the other members if they like them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, just do it. Apparently some of them don't fit the perfect spriters standards and God forbid I try, so just do it. You can leave the contest one in, since it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones I didn't delete fit my requirements, so why delete them too? The more entries in the dex, the better.
Click to expand...

Ecause I'm no longer just asking, I'm telling you to.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 23 2010, 11:38:55 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 23 2010, 05:33:27 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, just do it. Apparently some of them don't fit the perfect spriters standards and God forbid I try, so just do it. You can leave the contest one in, since it's too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ones I didn't delete fit my requirements, so why delete them too? The more entries in the dex, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm no longer just asking, I'm telling you to.
Click to expand...

Give me a good reason why I should do so. If I do can I at least keep the Chario? It looks kickass to me.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 23 2010, 11:52:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I didn't delete fit my requirements, so why delete them too? The more entries in the dex, the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because I'm no longer just asking, I'm telling you to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a good reason why I should do so. If I do can I at least keep the Chario? It looks kickass to me.
Click to expand...

Your reasons are 1) I told you. I want them down 2) apparently I suck at spriting so none of them deserve to be up there with "the pros'" masterpieces 

You must also remove the eggs pertaining to my sprites and no you cannot use chario.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 23 2010, 11:52:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm no longer just asking, I'm telling you to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give me a good reason why I should do so. If I do can I at least keep the Chario? It looks kickass to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your reasons are 1) I told you. I want them down 2) apparently I suck at spriting so none of them deserve to be up there with "the pros'" masterpieces
> 
> You must also remove the eggs pertaining to my sprites and no you cannot use chario.
Click to expand...

Chario and the Gengar are "pro". And can you please give me another reason why the ones that aren't being bashed get removed.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 24 2010, 12:01:55 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a good reason why I should do so. If I do can I at least keep the Chario? It looks kickass to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your reasons are 1) I told you. I want them down 2) apparently I suck at spriting so none of them deserve to be up there with "the pros'" masterpieces
> 
> You must also remove the eggs pertaining to my sprites and no you cannot use chario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chario and the Gengar are "pro". And can you please give me another reason why the ones that aren't being bashed get removed.
Click to expand...

Might want to remove those broken links there.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 24 2010, 12:01:55 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Your reasons are 1) I told you. I want them down 2) apparently I suck at spriting so none of them deserve to be up there with "the pros'" masterpieces
> 
> You must also remove the eggs pertaining to my sprites and no you cannot use chario.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chario and the Gengar are "pro". And can you please give me another reason why the ones that aren't being bashed get removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might want to remove those broken ]I know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 24 2010, 12:16:20 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Chario and the Gengar are "pro". And can you please give me another reason why the ones that aren't being bashed get removed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Might want to remove those broken ]I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should probably get rid of those entries. Looks like the images are gone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 24 2010, 12:16:20 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,(time=)]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Might want to remove those broken ]I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should probably get rid of those entries. Looks like the images are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really deleted them? Is this because of... what happened the other day?
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 24 2010, 12:16:20 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should probably get rid of those entries. Looks like the images are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really deleted them? Is this because of... what happened the other day?
Click to expand...

Shut up.


----------



## Zoroua

I did this on a laptop so it's not the best  i can do.

Name: Flamepinch ( optional )

Recolour







Desription: A rare species of trapinch found in the volcanic area of the world.It is extremely hot to touch.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Zoroua said:
			
		

> I did this on a laptop so it's not the best  i can do.
> 
> Name: Flamepinch ( optional )
> 
> Recolour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desription: A rare species of trapinch found in the volcanic area of the world.It is extremely hot to touch.








There. Use: http://i49.tinypic.com/symtsk.jpg

Also, it's not that good. There's a very small difference in the coloring. That's not good. The mouth lining looks poor. Don't just recolor, change the color on that part if needed to make it look good.


----------



## Zoroua

Ok thank's.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

Alfred will kill me for this.

Here, put these back up: 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Rhycore: 
Recolor and Edit




An uncommon breed of Rhydon that lives deep under the Ruins of Alph. It occasionally tunnels down into the Earth's core to relax.

Mire: 
Recolor & Edit




A breed of Grimer that is extremely lazy. it was created by radioactive waste mixing with mud.

Mud:
Recolor & Edit




The evolution of Mire. Also extremely lazy. It often picks fights with Muk.

Jelicious
Recolor & Edit




A legendary pok


----------



## [Nook]

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> Alfred will kill me for this.
> 
> Here, put these back up:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Rhycore:
> Recolor and Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An uncommon breed of Rhydon that lives deep under the Ruins of Alph. It occasionally tunnels down into the Earth's core to relax.
> 
> Mire:
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A breed of Grimer that is extremely lazy. it was created by radioactive waste mixing with mud.
> 
> Mud:
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evolution of Mire. Also extremely lazy. It often picks fights with Muk.
> 
> Jelicious
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A legendary pok


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 24 2010, 06:21:55 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred will kill me for this.
> 
> Here, put these back up:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Rhycore:
> Recolor and Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An uncommon breed of Rhydon that lives deep under the Ruins of Alph. It occasionally tunnels down into the Earth's core to relax.
> 
> Mire:
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A breed of Grimer that is extremely lazy. it was created by radioactive waste mixing with mud.
> 
> Mud:
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evolution of Mire. Also extremely lazy. It often picks fights with Muk.
> 
> Jelicious
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A legendary pok
Click to expand...


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 24 2010, 06:21:55 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alfred will kill me for this.
> 
> Here, put these back up:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Rhycore:
> Recolor and Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An uncommon breed of Rhydon that lives deep under the Ruins of Alph. It occasionally tunnels down into the Earth's core to relax.
> 
> Mire:
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A breed of Grimer that is extremely lazy. it was created by radioactive waste mixing with mud.
> 
> Mud:
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evolution of Mire. Also extremely lazy. It often picks fights with Muk.
> 
> Jelicious
> Recolor & Edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A legendary pok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Nah, I trashed them. Something bad happened to me and I was mad. So I deleted them. It didn't matter anyways. I had to move the links to another folder.


----------



## Jake

Put Bubble Gum Gengar back up. That one was BB's best. and I really liked it.





Also on the page where it says who made what artworks, you don't need to keep typing I wrote the, 'cause I will probally made a fair few and I don't wanna seem like a whore lol

And jsut noticed;

Rockman + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = Fakemaker


----------



## [Nook]

Yes, I will add them soon, including Bubble Gum Gengar. Also, to everyone here at NPC, _Please_ put at least _one_ NPC artwork in your sig that has the link of this thread clipped on the image. That way we can advertise our group and possibly make the group more active and better for the members.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I think Jelicious was my best. I like that one. 

Lol, NPC also means non-playable character in pokemon. XD

Wow, that shouldn't have been funny.


----------



## [Nook]

I knew that. But it took 36 pages for someone to figure that out. And Jelicious was....meh. It resembles a Wobbuffet too much. Make it look like a real Fakemon.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 25 2010, 06:14:11 PM]I knew that. But it took 36 pages for someone to figure that out. And Jelicious was....meh. It resembles a Wobbuffet too much. Make it look like a real Fakemon.


No, it's supposed to represent Wobbuffet. That's the point.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 25 2010, 06:14:11 PM]I knew that. But it took 36 pages for someone to figure that out. And Jelicious was....meh. It resembles a Wobbuffet too much. Make it look like a real Fakemon.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's supposed to represent Wobbuffet. That's the point.
Click to expand...

Can it just represent Wobbuffet a little?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Not represnt. Sorry, I mean resemble. And it is a recolor & edit. Regardless, it will stay a legendary.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake, I think you should have a button or something. You made most of them, plus you're the Co-Owner, shouldn't you have one?


----------



## Jake

Yeah. I just have to edit my sig a tad then I shall put it in there.

all done. In a while I will make a few buttons.

Also a suggestion for when you do the poll. maybe start a new topic just for the poll. 'Caus then the front page will just stack up with polls and it would be annoying (unless mods can delete Polls)


----------



## goronking

I don't know how to put the button so you can click it and it comes here.


----------



## Jake

goronking said:
			
		

> I don't know how to put the button so you can click it and it comes here.


What button do you want? I will type up the code for you.


----------



## Rockman!

Name of Novelty: Tax Meowth
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Slight Edit.
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments (optional): A Meowth that comes around during Tax Day. It can steal money and other valuables from people without being noticed.

Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered Flareon
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): A flareon that has been dipped into a massive vat of chocolate. The chocolate has grow onto the flareon making impossible to remove. It's body temperature has risen in the process which may make it go insane every once in a while.


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Tax Meowth
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Slight Edit.
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A Meowth that comes around during Tax Day. It can steal money and other valuables from people without being noticed.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered Flareon
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A flareon that has been dipped into a massive vat of chocolate. The chocolate has grow onto the flareon making impossible to remove. It's body temperature has risen in the process which may make it go insane every once in a while.


I like them. What about the Heartless Entei or whatever?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Yeah. I just have to edit my sig a tad then I shall put it in there.
> 
> all done. In a while I will make a few buttons.
> 
> Also a suggestion for when you do the poll. maybe start a new topic just for the poll. 'Caus then the front page will just stack up with polls and it would be annoying (unless mods can delete Polls)


I already did. The thread's somewhere out there.....

EDIT: Found it.


----------



## Jasonnman

ive got a sweet idea for the next contest nook, Pokemon based of people in real life!


----------



## Rockman!

Never mind.


----------



## Rockman!

Name of Novelty: Heartless Entei
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): This Entei has been so overpowered by the darkness that it's physical appearance and nature changed. It has the ability to create illusions and can jump higher than a Blaziken.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Tax Meowth
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Slight Edit.
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A Meowth that comes around during Tax Day. It can steal money and other valuables from people without being noticed.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered Flareon
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A flareon that has been dipped into a massive vat of chocolate. The chocolate has grow onto the flareon making impossible to remove. It's body temperature has risen in the process which may make it go insane every once in a while.


F.B.I, Agent, Matrix Meowth.


----------



## Bacon Boy

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Tax Meowth
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Slight Edit.
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A Meowth that comes around during Tax Day. It can steal money and other valuables from people without being noticed.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Chocolate covered Flareon
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A flareon that has been dipped into a massive vat of chocolate. The chocolate has grow onto the flareon making impossible to remove. It's body temperature has risen in the process which may make it go insane every once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> F.B.I, Agent, Matrix Meowth.
Click to expand...

Mr. Anderson, Mr. Anderson, Mr. Anderson...


----------



## Horus

<big><big><big><big><big>*LOL*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Horus said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>*LOL*</big></big></big></big></big>


It's staring into your soul, Horus.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Damn, only 8 sprites...


----------



## Horus

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*LOL*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> It's staring into your soul, Horus.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, My soul paralyzes anything that looks at it, so I'm safe from the bubble gum.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Horus said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*LOL*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> It's staring into your soul, Horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, My soul paralyzes anything that looks at it, so I'm safe from the bubble gum.
Click to expand...

But it wants you!


----------



## Horus

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big>*LOL*</big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> 
> 
> It's staring into your soul, Horus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately, My soul paralyzes anything that looks at it, so I'm safe from the bubble gum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wants you!
Click to expand...

Yeah well it reminds me of Monster or whatever that energy drink is called, seriously, who makes a bubble gum tasting energy drink? It's madness and disgusting.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I DEMAND bubble gum Haunter!


----------



## Bacon Boy

Fine. I do that... TOMORROW! MUAHAHAHA! I swear, if anyone tries it, I'll kill you will a banana.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Name of Novelty: Fossil Charmander 
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: Charmander 






Name: Bronzing
Type: Pre-evaluation
PE: N/A


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Fossil Charmander
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry: Charmander
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Bronzing
> Type: Pre-evaluation
> PE: N/A


For the Fossil one, I cannot enter into the contest, but I can add it to our Dex. For the Bronzing, lets not make it a Pre-evolution but a Bronzong split in parts.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Pre-evaluation. Teehee. Garrett made a spelling mistake.


----------



## [Nook]

Added Entei and Garrett's. Garrett, please put a button or a bar in your sig.


----------



## goronking

Jake. said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how to put the button so you can click it and it comes here.
> 
> 
> 
> What button do you want? I will type up the code for you.
Click to expand...

I want the green Muk one.


----------



## Jake

Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7358183/1/][img]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/ghfgh.png?t=1274766369[/img][/url]

^Copy and paste into your siggy.

And Rockman I was waiting for you to put those up <3


----------



## goronking

Jake. said:
			
		

> Code:
> 
> 
> [url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7358183/1/][img]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/ghfgh.png?t=1274766369[/img][/url]
> 
> ^Copy and paste into your siggy.
> 
> And Rockman I was waiting for you to put those up <3


Thanks.


----------



## Jake

Choco. Flar. "The chocolate has grow onto the flareon making impossible to remove." doesn't make sence
And;






Used a different technique too.

And edit this to the front page somewhere please. Easier to find.


----------



## [Nook]

Edited it. Added the button.


----------



## Jasonnman

Jake. said:
			
		

> Choco. Flar. "The chocolate has grow onto the flareon making impossible to remove." doesn't make sence
> And;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used a different technique too.
> 
> And edit this to the front page somewhere please. Easier to find.


can you post the code so i can have it in my sig


----------



## Bacon Boy

Bubble Gum Haunter
Edit & Recolor




The pre-evolved form of Bubble Gum Gengar. This pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

In honor of BB's amazing Pokemon!






For me but anyone else can use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New Achievement idea! 

"Gangs all here!" Make a edit/recolor/fakemon of the whole real Pokemon evolution tree.
(3+ Pokemon min)

By the way, Rockmans a "fakemaker."

&

A pale Charmander that has black spots all over. It has lost most of its flame.

The black dots are holes.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Should I do Ghastly, then?


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Should I do Ghastly, then?


Yeah, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Can you update the amount of sprites i've done in the members section and edit the achievements, please?


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can you update the amount of sprites i've done in the members section and edit the achievements, please?


Oh yeah, sure. I've been super busy lately with the overload of homework and piano lessons.


----------



## Jake

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> can you post the code so i can have it in my sig





		Code:
	

[url=http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7358183/1/][img]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww226/JN0254/untitled-3.png?t=1274942689[/img][/url]


----------



## Bacon Boy

put the codes in spoilers please, they're stretching the screen. >:O

Bubble Gum Ghastly
Edit&Recolor




A Ghastly that emits a pink-ish glow, as well as a bubble gum flavored gas. Whatever it passes through becomes bubble gum. Like its evolutions, it is extremely and creepily happy and wishes to spread this joy to everyone and everything.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> put the codes in spoilers please, they're stretching the screen. >:O
> 
> Bubble Gum Ghastly
> Edit&Recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ghastly that emits a pink-ish glow, as well as a bubble gum flavored gas. Whatever it passes through becomes bubble gum. Like its evolutions, it is extremely and creepily happy and wishes to spread this joy to everyone and everything.


He's too purple. D=


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put the codes in spoilers please, they're stretching the screen. >:O
> 
> Bubble Gum Ghastly
> Edit&Recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ghastly that emits a pink-ish glow, as well as a bubble gum flavored gas. Whatever it passes through becomes bubble gum. Like its evolutions, it is extremely and creepily happy and wishes to spread this joy to everyone and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> He's too purple. D=
Click to expand...

And I think the gas should be dripping gum.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 28 2010, 05:44:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put the codes in spoilers please, they're stretching the screen. >:O
> 
> Bubble Gum Ghastly
> Edit&Recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ghastly that emits a pink-ish glow, as well as a bubble gum flavored gas. Whatever it passes through becomes bubble gum. Like its evolutions, it is extremely and creepily happy and wishes to spread this joy to everyone and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> He's too purple. D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I think the gas should be dripping gum.
Click to expand...

It's supposed to be like a scent, not dripping stuff. Also, I think it works. Ghastly already contrasted a lot with his gas anyways.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 28 2010, 05:44:32 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> put the codes in spoilers please, they're stretching the screen. >:O
> 
> Bubble Gum Ghastly
> Edit&Recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Ghastly that emits a pink-ish glow, as well as a bubble gum flavored gas. Whatever it passes through becomes bubble gum. Like its evolutions, it is extremely and creepily happy and wishes to spread this joy to everyone and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> He's too purple. D=
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I think the gas should be dripping gum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be like a scent, not dripping stuff. Also, I think it works. Ghastly already contrasted a lot with his gas anyways.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, and I made an egg. Hope that's okay with you.


----------



## Jake

I don't really like it's eyes. They don't seem to match up.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> I don't really like it's eyes. They don't seem to match up.


Could you do me a favour and bump the Contest Poll Thread?


----------



## Jake

Lol okies.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jake. said:
			
		

> I don't really like it's eyes. They don't seem to match up.


Not supposed to match. It's what makes it look odd and eerie.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Lol okies.


Thanks. It needs more activity, though.


----------



## Zoroua

submission form

name: Corrupted Togepi (optional)

Recolor/edit/fake : recolor







pokedex entry: Togepi

description : A corrupted Togepi that is filled with dark energy.  (optional)


----------



## [Nook]

Zoroua said:
			
		

> submission form
> 
> name: Corrupted Togepi (optional)
> 
> Recolor/edit/fake : recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokedex entry: Togepi
> 
> description : A corrupted Togepi that is filled with dark energy.  (optional)


That is not a very good theme, and please make it so the button in your signature is clickable and it leads the this thread's first thread. You will get better if you keep spriting.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 29 2010, 12:49:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> submission form
> 
> name: Corrupted Togepi (optional)
> 
> Recolor/edit/fake : recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokedex entry: Togepi
> 
> description : A corrupted Togepi that is filled with dark energy.  (optional)
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a very good theme, and please make it so the button in your signature is clickable and it leads the this thread's first thread. You will get better if you keep spriting.
Click to expand...

Yea, the shell doesn't really fit that well...


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 29 2010, 12:49:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> submission form
> 
> name: Corrupted Togepi (optional)
> 
> Recolor/edit/fake : recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokedex entry: Togepi
> 
> description : A corrupted Togepi that is filled with dark energy.  (optional)
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a very good theme, and please make it so the button in your signature is clickable and it leads the this thread's first thread. You will get better if you keep spriting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, the shell doesn't really fit that well...
Click to expand...

It could look more "evil"....


----------



## Smugleaf

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 29 2010, 12:49:07 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> submission form
> 
> name: Corrupted Togepi (optional)
> 
> Recolor/edit/fake : recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pokedex entry: Togepi
> 
> description : A corrupted Togepi that is filled with dark energy.  (optional)
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a very good theme, and please make it so the button in your signature is clickable and it leads the this thread's first thread. You will get better if you keep spriting.
Click to expand...

He could have done a better job on it, but I wouldn't say the theme is bad. Togepi is supposed to be like, super joyful and nice so an evil Togepi would be pretty interesting.
Just my opinion


----------



## Jake

Hmm I really should create some more novelties. Out of ideas though..


----------



## Rockman!

WOW, LOOK. I'M GOING TO MAKE SOME NOVELTIES FOR ONCE.


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> WOW, LOOK. I'M GOING TO MAKE SOME NOVELTIES FOR ONCE.


Yay go Rockman. Your's are sexiest


----------



## Rockman!

Clockwork Noctowl
Edit
"A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."


Told 'ya they're all sexy.


----------



## Rockman!

Jake. said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Told 'ya they're all sexy.
Click to expand...

Yes they are


----------



## «Jack»

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."


Do I spy a Sly Cooper reference?


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Told 'ya they're all sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are
Click to expand...

I just want to eat it lol.
When I can be bothered I will make a button of this


----------



## Rockman!

Jak said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Do I spy a Sly Cooper reference?
Click to expand...

Hell yes. You get cookie!


----------



## Jake

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Do I spy a Sly Cooper reference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yes. You get cookie!
Click to expand...

Lol Jak got a Virus ;3


----------



## Fillfall

Working on a fakemon...


----------



## Jake

Fakemon are too hard for me lol


----------



## Fillfall

But it will look a bit like DracoEXE xS


----------



## Jake

<big><big><big>*CHEATER*</big></big></big>


----------



## Fillfall

xD it's not a dragon but it has clothes and hair xP


----------



## Jake

Still... <big><big><big>*CHEATER!!*</big></big></big>


----------



## Fillfall

Nothing is copied xP


----------



## Jake

Still <big><big><big>*HALF CHEATER!!*</big></big></big>


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."


I'll rename it Cloktowl and if a Hoothoot one is made, it will be named Hoothour.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clockwork Noctowl
> Edit
> "A Noctowl that has been completely recreated. It has replaced it's entire being with mechanic parts It is now somewhat immortal ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Told 'ya they're all sexy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes they are
Click to expand...

Conceited? =P


----------



## [Nook]

@ Jake and Fillfall
xD


----------



## Rockman!

Clocktowl.


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Clocktowl.


Cloktowl looks better.


----------



## [Nook]

Added TMNS egg. Rockman, why don't you add that Fairy Tale Charizard or whatever?


----------



## [Nook]

Added Hoothour. Hope Rockman wasn't working on one yet.


----------



## Fillfall

Making another fakemon. Not so epic :S.


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Making another fakemon. Not so epic :S.


Is it humanoid or something weird?


----------



## Rockman!

Mukmaargh




A rare form of Muk that is made from lava instead of slime. It hides in pits of lava and attacks with it's huge, gaping mouth.


----------



## Fillfall

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Mukmaargh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare form of Muk that is made from lava instead of slime. It hides in pits of lava and attacks with it's huge, gaping mouth.


Was going to make that today


----------



## Rockman!

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mukmaargh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare form of Muk that is made from lava instead of slime. It hides in pits of lava and attacks with it's huge, gaping mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to make that today
Click to expand...

I'm so sure ...


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mukmaargh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare form of Muk that is made from lava instead of slime. It hides in pits of lava and attacks with it's huge, gaping mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to make that today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sure ...
Click to expand...

Why don't you add that Fairy Tale Charizard?


----------



## Fillfall

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 31 2010, 09:22:08 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making another fakemon. Not so epic :S.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it humanoid or something weird?
Click to expand...

One is humanoid and one is weird.


----------



## Rockman!

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 31 2010, 10:03:32 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mukmaargh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare form of Muk that is made from lava instead of slime. It hides in pits of lava and attacks with it's huge, gaping mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to make that today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so sure ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you add that Fairy Tale Charizard?
Click to expand...

Going to redo it


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 31 2010, 10:03:32 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sure ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you add that Fairy Tale Charizard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to redo it
Click to expand...

What? It was good the way it was. Well, have your way then.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Rockman! said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 31 2010, 10:03:32 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sure ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you add that Fairy Tale Charizard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to redo it
Click to expand...

The muk's coloring looks too much like mine...


----------



## Rockman!

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 31 2010, 10:03:32 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you add that Fairy Tale Charizard?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to redo it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The muk's coloring looks too much like mine...
Click to expand...

It's brighter than yours actually.


----------



## [Nook]

Added Swinub Flu and Piloswine Flu.


----------



## Smugleaf

(removed the egg because I realized an egg would be irrelevant)
Name of Novelty: Pink Rhyhorn
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: A pink Rhyhorn found on Pinkan Island. It has permanently turned pink from constantly eating Pinkan Berries.
Comments (optional): From an episode in the anime.


----------



## [Nook]

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> (removed the egg because I realized an egg would be irrelevant)
> Name of Novelty: Pink Rhyhorn
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry: A pink Rhyhorn found on Pinkan Island. It has permanently turned pink from constantly eating Pinkan Berries.
> Comments (optional): From an episode in the anime.


Will add. Why not the egg? An egg would be fine.


----------



## Smugleaf

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,May 31 2010, 04:41:45 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (removed the egg because I realized an egg would be irrelevant)
> Name of Novelty: Pink Rhyhorn
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry: A pink Rhyhorn found on Pinkan Island. It has permanently turned pink from constantly eating Pinkan Berries.
> Comments (optional): From an episode in the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Will add. Why not the egg? An egg would be fine.
Click to expand...

They turn pink when they eat these berries, they aren't born pink :\
I guess if you really want I could give you the egg though.


----------



## [Nook]

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,May 31 2010, 04:41:45 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (removed the egg because I realized an egg would be irrelevant)
> Name of Novelty: Pink Rhyhorn
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry: A pink Rhyhorn found on Pinkan Island. It has permanently turned pink from constantly eating Pinkan Berries.
> Comments (optional): From an episode in the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> Will add. Why not the egg? An egg would be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They turn pink when they eat these berries, they aren't born pink :\
> I guess if you really want I could give you the egg though.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't the offspring be pink if they breed? Ever heard of _genetic characteristics_?

@Rockman
Is the Mukmaargh a Mario reference? I would like to see a Torkoopa and Shroomba (Torkoal and Shroomish Mario novelty).


----------



## Jake

Naww Swinub Flu si so cute.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Naww Swinub Flu si so cute.


Thanks. I worked hard on it. Mamoswine Flu coming soon!


----------



## Jake

Can't wait to see <3


----------



## Jake

Too lazy to fill out the form... (Also again made by my friend but I made the egg)









 (He did an edit)


----------



## Bacon Boy

So then this means you want me to do a Chario evolution chart? How about we have a contest to see who can do the best. Eh? > I just don't want to do that much work again.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So then this means you want me to do a Chario evolution chart? How about we have a contest to see who can do the best. Eh? > I just don't want to do that much work again.


Lets see who can do better.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 1 2010, 10:34:04 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then this means you want me to do a Chario evolution chart? How about we have a contest to see who can do the best. Eh? > I just don't want to do that much work again.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who can do better.
Click to expand...

GOGOGO! The prize is you get to put yours up.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 1 2010, 10:34:04 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then this means you want me to do a Chario evolution chart? How about we have a contest to see who can do the best. Eh? > I just don't want to do that much work again.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see who can do better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOGOGO! The prize is you get to put yours up.
Click to expand...

No, the prize is that it gets in the Noveldex Of Fame I'm going to make.


----------



## [Nook]

Hey Jake, added Mamoswine Flu! Try making a userbar or button with it. Lol @ booger drops


----------



## Zoroua

Submission form

name: corrupted pikachu (optional)






Recolor/fake/edit : Recolor

pokedex: Pikachu

description:  A Pikachu that has been corrupted. 
This pokemon is filled with dark energy. (optional)


----------



## [Nook]

Zoroua said:
			
		

> Submission form
> 
> name: corrupted pikachu (optional)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recolor/fake/edit : Recolor
> 
> pokedex: Pikachu
> 
> description:  A Pikachu that has been corrupted.
> This pokemon is filled with dark energy. (optional)


I'm sorry, that wasn't a very good recolour and the theme doesn't really fit.


----------



## Zoroua

What kind of themes are you talking about . Holiday, Anime, or other?


----------



## [Nook]

Zoroua said:
			
		

> What kind of themes are you talking about . Holiday, Anime, or other?


A theme that fits. And can you please make the image in your signature lead to the first page of this thread when clicked?


----------



## Carol17

Username: Carol17
Have You Ever Sprited: Yes (Started Yesterday!)
Do you go on GPX+/GTS+?: No (Srry!!!)
Uh.. No Comments :|


----------



## Carol17

OKAY OKAY I GET THE 'NOOBISH' POINT


----------



## [Nook]

Carol17 said:
			
		

> Username: Carol17
> Have You Ever Sprited: Yes (Started Yesterday!)
> Do you go on GPX+/GTS+?: No (Srry!!!)
> Uh.. No Comments :|


Welcome to the NPCs. Sorry, but we speak _English_ here, not Noobish, as the majority of this group does not comprehend Noobish.


----------



## [Nook]

Carol17 said:
			
		

> OKAY OKAY I GET THE 'NOOBISH' POINT


And typing in all Caps is only one of its many branches.


----------



## Carol17

okay fine


----------



## [Nook]

Carol17 said:
			
		

> okay fine


Don't forget the capitalized first letter of a sentence and punctuation! *coughcoughGrammarNazicoughcough*

Where's that Cotton Candy Mareep you were talking about. Hope it's not just a recolour.


----------



## Carol17

Well, for one thing my brain is (Noobishly) not figuring out how to put it and another it is a recolor so... Yeah...


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook] has been changed! D:


Anyways, I've hit a dryspot in ideas. I was going to do an ice porygon, but versions 1 & 2 flailed.


----------



## [Nook]

Carol17 said:
			
		

> Well, for one thing my brain is (Noobishly) not figuring out how to put it and another it is a recolor so... Yeah...


What is "another it"? I do not comprehend.

@BB
What do you mean by "changed"? Also, how can it "flail"?


----------



## Carol17

Sorry, I meant 'Another One'.


----------



## Jake

Cotton Candy Mareep = Shiny Mareep


----------



## Bacon Boy

*fail, sorry, damn itouch

also, you finally grew a pair and manned up. You're not the annoying kid you used to be. They grow up so fast. ;(


----------



## Jake

Who manned up?


----------



## Elliot

Oh noes, i was about do the the swinub flu family, i thought of it before you posted it. But i didn't know how to lay it out until now xD.


----------



## Elliot

Novelty Submission Form
Name of Novelty: Bacon
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour.
Pokedex entry:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):


Edit: Arg, sorry for double post.


----------



## [Nook]

@BB
Well, thanks.

@Elliot
The shading is a little weird, the light part is dark and the dark part is light.


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Gapro (Modern form)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):

Name of Novelty: Gapro (Caveman form)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):

Name of Novelty: Driew
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): Yeah it sucks xD

Name of Novelty: Diputs
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): Yeah it sucks (evelution of Driew).

Yeah lol.


----------



## Elliot

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 2 2010, 09:59:20 AM]@BB
> Well, thanks.
> 
> @Elliot
> The shading is a little weird, the light part is dark and the dark part is light.


Should i try and fix it?


----------



## Jasonnman

Im sorry but there are too many muk/grimer recolours

if your gonna do a recolour make it special...-.-


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Gapro (Modern form)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Gapro (Caveman form)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Driew
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Yeah it sucks xD
> 
> Name of Novelty: Diputs
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Yeah it sucks (evelution of Driew).
> 
> Yeah lol.


The last two do not have very good shading. The first two, however, are good. Wait a minute, WTF is that little lump in Gapro's pants?


----------



## Carol17

Dang... What should I do since I accidentally copied shiny mareep.... Trust me, I've never seen the shiny so I had no idea... I have a Sour Skitty.... (If I can figure out how to put the pic )


----------



## [Nook]

Carol17 said:
			
		

> Dang... What should I do since I accidentally copied shiny mareep.... Trust me, I've never seen the shiny so I had no idea... I have a Sour Skitty.... (If I can figure out how to put the pic )


Is it another recolour?


----------



## Carol17

Well...Sort of  I tried to add teeth (Like a Vampire ) but you can't really see it...I'llprobably edit it's tail though.


----------



## Zoroua

submission form

name: Corupted Bornzong ( optional )

edit/fake/ recolor : edit recolor






decription: A borzong that has been corrupted. This pokemon is flowing with dark energy.

:veryhappy:


----------



## Smugleaf

Zoroua said:
			
		

> submission form
> 
> name: Corupted Bornzong ( optional )
> 
> edit/fake/ recolor : edit recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decription: A borzong that has been corrupted. This pokemon is flowing with dark energy.
> 
> :veryhappy:


LOL


----------



## Nic

Carol17 said:
			
		

> Dang... What should I do since I accidentally copied shiny mareep.... Trust me, I've never seen the shiny so I had no idea... I have a Sour Skitty.... (If I can figure out how to put the pic )


What is with all the " ........ " in your posts?

Anyways all of these are pretty awesome.  Nice job on the sprites.


----------



## [Nook]

Nic said:
			
		

> Carol17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang... What should I do since I accidentally copied shiny mareep.... Trust me, I've never seen the shiny so I had no idea... I have a Sour Skitty.... (If I can figure out how to put the pic )
> 
> 
> 
> What is with all the " ........ " in your posts?
> 
> Anyways all of these are pretty awesome.  Nice job on the sprites.
Click to expand...

I always knew this group would be a good idea. It's one of the most active, too.


----------



## [Nook]

Kurasuri




_A strange Pokemon that is shaped like a music note. It plays music when it walks._

I know, it's crappy. I'm not that creative when it comes to Fakemon.

Kurasuri Egg




_A gray egg with a musical note mark on it. You can hear music from inside it._


----------



## Bacon Boy

No offense to anyone, but these past ones reek of unoriginality and terrible shading.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> No offense to anyone, but these past ones reek of unoriginality and terrible shading.


Including mine? Mine has good shading, it's just hard to see. Should I make the shading more obvious?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Not yours, but I mean zorua's (sp?) and some others aren't really that good. His/hers lacks shading. It seems like it's just all painted two colors.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Not yours, but I mean zorua's (sp?) and some others aren't really that good. His/hers lacks shading. It seems like it's just all painted two colors.


I know. The black spot should be light some places.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy, I have a proposition for you. Would you like to advertise this group on other active Pokemon fansites like Pokecommunity? I would like some good spriters to join this group as the goal for this group is to make as many Novelties as possible. I want this group to be the most active group on TBT, even though we probably are right now. If you do and succeed, I will make you an Exclusive Member.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Eh, what the heck. Might as well do it tomorrow. Only have Driver's Ed. I only go on a site or two, but I know of many. What are the privileges?


----------



## goronking

Sorry that i have not made any these last few weeks, too much Monster hunter and i have no ideas. Better start getting back to work on making some.


----------



## Jake

fgjhfgjf
I have about 10 ideas of Edit's but I suck lol. I can only do recolors. Anyway. If anyone wants to do them they are:
- Crystal Geodude
- Crystal Gravller
- Crystal Golem
- Team Rockef Koffing
- Team Rocked Weezing
- Water Mine Quilfish (You know those things of Finding Nemo, wait I think that's an Australian Movie...*Finds image*)
- Nurse Joy's Happiny
- Nurse Joy's Chansey
- Nurse Joy's Blissey
- Armoured Skarmory
- Hot-Air Balloon Drifloon
- Hot-Air Balloon Drifblim


----------



## Jasonnman

Jake. said:
			
		

> fgjhfgjf
> I have about 10 ideas of Edit's but I suck lol. I can only do recolors. Anyway. If anyone wants to do them they are:
> - Crystal Geodude
> - Crystal Gravller
> - Crystal Golem
> - Team Rockef Koffing
> - Team Rocked Weezing
> - Water Mine Quilfish (You know those things of Finding Nemo, wait I think that's an Australian Movie...*Finds image*)
> - Nurse Joy's Happiny
> - Nurse Joy's Chansey
> - Nurse Joy's Blissey
> - Armoured Skarmory
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifloon
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifblim


Can i do the water mine quilfish and crystal golem?


----------



## Jake

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fgjhfgjf
> I have about 10 ideas of Edit's but I suck lol. I can only do recolors. Anyway. If anyone wants to do them they are:
> - Crystal Geodude
> - Crystal Gravller
> - Crystal Golem
> - Team Rockef Koffing
> - Team Rocked Weezing
> - Water Mine Quilfish (You know those things of Finding Nemo, wait I think that's an Australian Movie...*Finds image*)
> - Nurse Joy's Happiny
> - Nurse Joy's Chansey
> - Nurse Joy's Blissey
> - Armoured Skarmory
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifloon
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifblim
> 
> 
> 
> Can i do the water mine quilfish and crystal golem?
Click to expand...

Sure. That's why I put them up.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> fgjhfgjf
> I have about 10 ideas of Edit's but I suck lol. I can only do recolors. Anyway. If anyone wants to do them they are:
> - Crystal Geodude
> - Crystal Gravller
> - Crystal Golem
> - Team Rockef Koffing
> - Team Rocked Weezing
> - Water Mine Quilfish (You know those things of Finding Nemo, wait I think that's an Australian Movie...*Finds image*)
> - Nurse Joy's Happiny
> - Nurse Joy's Chansey
> - Nurse Joy's Blissey
> - Armoured Skarmory
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifloon
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifblim


1) Good idea.
2) ^
3) ^
4) What makes it different if Team Rocket owns it?
5) ^
6) Good idea.
7) Possible.
8) ^
9) ^
10) Very good idea.
11) ^

@BB
The privileges is that you get to warn members, start events, and disapprove or approve Novelties.


----------



## Carol17

What, I can't say "..."? It doesn't matter.  <_<


----------



## [Nook]

Carol17 said:
			
		

> What, I can't say "..."? It doesn't matter.  <_<


Yes, it matters. It's annoying. You can use "..." but not "...............".


----------



## Bacon Boy

Can do, I guess. I'll start on one site.

But wait, we'd have to affiliate.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Can do, I guess. I'll start on one site.


Start with a really popular and active site, such as Pokecommunity so that we'll get members faster and I hope that soon, I will be overwhelmed with Novelties to add just like on the GTS+ Novelty spriting group. Good thing I'm not in college yet, not even High School so this should be easier especially if I'm the owner.

Oh yeah, and try to affilate. We want to help TBT as well as our group.


----------



## Bacon Boy

I'd say we either make our own TBT group, or a forum. Something like that. Make it easier. Maybe a shoot-off of TBT. We'd basically be advertising TBT, which might not be what we planned because some sites don't allow advertisements, just affiliates.


----------



## Zoroua

Name of Novelty: Crystal Geodude
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: A very rare Geodude that is made of shiny crystal. As it ages, it becomes rounder and smoother.
Comments (optional): Added egg


----------



## Zoroua

Description: A shiny, smooth egg that is somewhat heavy. It is surprisingly tough.


----------



## Bacon Boy

You already posted the egg... No need to post it again. >.>


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You already posted the egg... No need to post it again. >.>


He's right. I already posted a description, too.


----------



## Zoroua

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 4 2010, 09:27:55 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted the egg... No need to post it again. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> He's right. I already posted a description, too.
Click to expand...

Uh [nook] what with  the


----------



## Fillfall

The egg is saved in jpg xP


----------



## [Nook]

Zoroua said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 4 2010, 09:27:55 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted the egg... No need to post it again. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> He's right. I already posted a description, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh [nook] what with  the
Click to expand...


----------



## Fillfall

Nook why don't you make a zetaboards forum for this?
Im currently working at a forum so if you want I can make this as a group there.


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Nook why don't you make a zetaboards forum for this?
> Im currently working at a forum so if you want I can make this as a group there.


We don't have enough members for this. If we just keep it on here and probably expand it to another existing popular forum, we'll be more successful. 

Oh, and added an evolution to Kurasuri, Oke-Tatsu.


----------



## Zoroua

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 4 2010, 10:00:43 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoroua said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 4 2010, 09:27:55 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already posted the egg... No need to post it again. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> He's right. I already posted a description, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh [nook] what with  the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bacon Boy

Can you change my name to Bacon Boy on Stingwing please?


----------



## Marcus

I'd like to join, but one thing: How do you guys recolour ie what program do you use?


----------



## Bacon Boy

I use photoshop CS2.


----------



## Marcus

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I use photoshop CS2.


K and you just use a tiny paint brush, eye dropper tool and do dots to colour it?


----------



## Fillfall

Paint.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 3 2010, 09:45:06 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Team Rocket Koffing
> - Team Rocket Weezing
> 
> 
> 
> 4) What makes it different if Team Rocket owns it?
> 5) ^
Click to expand...

It would be Grey/black with an Team Rocket's 'R' instead of the skull. And possibly could have a TR Slouch hat,


----------



## [Nook]

Marcus said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use photoshop CS2.
> 
> 
> 
> K and you just use a tiny paint brush, eye dropper tool and do dots to colour it?
Click to expand...

We use Pencil and all the others that are not the paintbrush.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 3 2010, 09:45:06 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Team Rocket Koffing
> - Team Rocket Weezing
> 
> 
> 
> 4) What makes it different if Team Rocket owns it?
> 5) ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be Grey/black with an Team Rocket's 'R' instead of the skull. And possibly could have a TR Slouch hat,
Click to expand...

Team Rocket Koffing 





_A rare Koffing that is bred by Team Rocket. It has an "R" on its belly and spews deadly toxic gas._


Like that?


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 4 2010, 08:28:16 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 3 2010, 09:45:06 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Team Rocket Koffing
> - Team Rocket Weezing
> 
> 
> 
> 4) What makes it different if Team Rocket owns it?
> 5) ^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would be Grey/black with an Team Rocket's 'R' instead of the skull. And possibly could have a TR Slouch hat,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Team Rocket Koffing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A rare Koffing that is bred by Team Rocket. It has an "R" on its belly and spews deadly toxic gas._
> 
> 
> Like that?
Click to expand...

Yah. That's it.


----------



## goronking

*Novelty Submission Form*
Name of Novelty: Ummm, I dont know a name for this.
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> *Novelty Submission Form*
> Name of Novelty: Ummm, I dont know a name for this.
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):


Added.


----------



## Jake

Hey, you know the little mini sprites in my buttons, Since I am over making buttons ('cause they suck now) Can I just make those mini sprites?


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Hey, you know the little mini sprites in my buttons, Since I am over making buttons ('cause they suck now) Can I just make those mini sprites?


Sure, but we're not making a Mini Dex. You're going to put them in buttons, am I correct?


----------



## Jake

Yah. But I wanna post them here before I make the buttons


----------



## [Nook]

Okay then. 

Added Team Rocket Weezing.





_A Weezing that is owned by Team Rocket. It is more toxic than a normal Weezing due to Team Rocket using genetic altering._


----------



## Jake

See. My novelties turn out so great when other people make them lol


----------



## Fillfall

Can try team rocket Arbok and Ekans.


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Can try team rocket Arbok and Ekans.


Ofc you didn't need to ask btw.


----------



## Jake

Since I am co-owner, I am making a rule >x)

When I suggest a novelty (or anyone else for that matter) Like this: http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8922808&t=7358183
When a novelty get's made, the user who thought up of the idea gets _half_ of it (So when 2 are made the amount of novelties they have created goes up by 1) But the person who creates it still gets their novelty count up by one. So with my Team Rocket Koffing + Weezing, Nook's count goes up by two, but mine will go up by one. 
I made that rule so _Full stop[.]_

So with my new rule I have 13 novelties (with 2 being TR Koffing+Weezing and Crystal Geodude+egg)


----------



## Bacon Boy

Well that sounds selfish and lazy. It's like working on a project, and you making the other person do all of the work. Then, your only part in it was coming up with an idea. Yet, you still getting full credit for it. 

If this rule applies, that means I get maybe 1 or 2 more along with the egg count.


----------



## Jake

Well that it could apply for 1/4.
'Cause since you rightfully created the idea you should at least get some amount of credit otherwise the novelty wouldn't exist.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Username: MrCrazyDavis
Have I ever sprited: Nope
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes
Comments (optional): ---


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Well that it could apply for 1/4.
> 'Cause since you rightfully created the idea you should at least get some amount of credit otherwise the novelty wouldn't exist.


Both you and BB is right. I can at least put the name of the person who suggested it.


----------



## [Nook]

Oh, and Finding Nemo is in America as well as Australia.


----------



## [Nook]

Minefish 





_A Qwilfish that is gray and is connected to the sea floor by a metal chain. It will explode immediately when touched._ 

Team Rocket Koffing Egg 




_An egg that has been genetically altered by Team Rocket's scientists. It has an "R" on the front._

EDIT: Shoot, triple post. Ignore that.


----------



## [Nook]

I know, this is quadruple post. Flame me if you will.

Fossil Metagross wins! It will go the Dex of Fame. Other submissions will go in the Noveldex.


----------



## Fillfall

Big suprise xD (NOT!) Though I was best


----------



## Kanye Omari West

does this mean im in yet


----------



## Deleted User

Join everything animal crossing (EAC)


----------



## Deleted User

Join everything animal crossing (EAC)


----------



## Fillfall

Can someone ban him forever I don't like that his posting about his stupid website in every thread.


----------



## [Nook]

@Xela
No. Use the form.

@Fillfall
Thanks God he is. Of course, it's Eacboy. If he comes back here, get your Reporthammer out.


----------



## goronking

I'm proud of myself, I have made 5 novelties. xD


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> I'm proud of myself, I have made 5 novelties. xD


I'm proud of you also. And you're a beginner spriter, so five of your sprites fitting my standards is pretty awesome.


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:
			
		

> fgjhfgjf
> I have about 10 ideas of Edit's but I suck lol. I can only do recolors. Anyway. If anyone wants to do them they are:
> - Crystal Geodude
> - Crystal Gravller
> - Crystal Golem
> - Team Rockef Koffing
> - Team Rocked Weezing
> - Water Mine Quilfish (You know those things of Finding Nemo, wait I think that's an Australian Movie...*Finds image*)
> - Nurse Joy's Happiny
> - Nurse Joy's Chansey
> - Nurse Joy's Blissey
> - Armoured Skarmory
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifloon
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifblim


To add to my list
- Weed Oddish
- Weed Gloom
- 4-leaf Vileplume; Because nook made one and never put it up?
- Overgrown Tangela
- Overgrown Tangrowth
- Pixelated Ditto
- Stone Slugma
- Stone Magcargo


----------



## Colour Bandit

Username: TheDoctor
Have I ever sprited: Depends
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Once upon a time, might go back.
Comments (optional): I'm not very good, but I'm willing to learn/improve and I've been lurking for awhile (all the novelties are cool.), so I thought "Now I should join.".


----------



## Colour Bandit

Novelty Submission Form
Name of Novelty: Heartless Raikou
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):
_A Raikou that has turned to darkness. It's lightning is coloured jet black, if you get hit by it you will never see the light again._

Sorry it's not very good and I'm sorry if I haven't been accepted into the group yet but I wanted to show you this one so then you could help me improve.

Edit: Sorry again, didn't mean to double post!


----------



## Fillfall

Looks cool!


----------



## Elliot

Name of Novelty: KK Kabuto. (Killer Kabuto)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): 

Name of Novelty: Meta"Gross"
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:Recolour
Pokedex Entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):
_Meta"Gross" was thrown into the biggest dumpsters of all time. Leaving him there, he got real dirty and his stain wouldn't get off. Since then, many trainers would never catch him. Leaving him there._


----------



## Colour Bandit

Novelty Submission Form

Name of Novelty: Water Volcano Torkoal (All I can think of right now)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):

Name of Novelty: Lava Swalot
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):

Again mine aren't very good and neither are the names.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Although Im not on much I'd /LOVE/ to have a shot at this.
Joining Form
Username: Sanji Pyrozanryu
Have I ever sprited: Yes.
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes I do, username: Sanji Pyrozanryu
Comments (optional): Well you've seen my work I hope, I did edit alot and an example is the Rocket trainer card which I edited myself and the trainer was also edited.

Heres two examples I just finished.

Novelty Submission Form
Name of Novelty: Fighter Jet Latios
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour+ Edit
Pokedex entry:This form of Latios was a top secret experiment for war, it was meant to be used to drop bombs at high speed In the Desert.
Novelty Submission Form
Name of Novelty: Fighter Jet Latias
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour+ Edit
Pokedex entry: 
This form of Latias was a top secret experiment for war, it was meant to be used to drop bombs at high speed In the jungle.


----------



## Josh

Awesome Sanji, Nice job!


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Josh. said:
			
		

> Awesome Sanji, Nice job!


Whai thank you


----------



## crazyredd45

Username: crazyredd45
Have i ever sprited: not really
Do you go on gts+/gpx+: yes, i am zangoose11


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fgjhfgjf
> I have about 10 ideas of Edit's but I suck lol. I can only do recolors. Anyway. If anyone wants to do them they are:
> - Crystal Geodude
> - Crystal Gravller
> - Crystal Golem
> - Team Rockef Koffing
> - Team Rocked Weezing
> - Water Mine Quilfish (You know those things of Finding Nemo, wait I think that's an Australian Movie...*Finds image*)
> - Nurse Joy's Happiny
> - Nurse Joy's Chansey
> - Nurse Joy's Blissey
> - Armoured Skarmory
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifloon
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifblim
> 
> 
> 
> To add to my list
> - Weed Oddish
> - Weed Gloom
> - 4-leaf Vileplume; Because nook made one and never put it up?
> - Overgrown Tangela
> - Overgrown Tangrowth
> - Pixelated Ditto
> - Stone Slugma
> - Stone Magcargo
Click to expand...

1) It's already a weed.
2) ^
3) Mine wasn't very good.
4) How would it look?
5) ^
6) Okay....
7) Good idea.
8) ^

Woah, so many submissions. I'll add all the ones that fit my standards. Sanji, yours are really good.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 09:39:35 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fgjhfgjf
> I have about 10 ideas of Edit's but I suck lol. I can only do recolors. Anyway. If anyone wants to do them they are:
> - Crystal Geodude
> - Crystal Gravller
> - Crystal Golem
> - Team Rockef Koffing
> - Team Rocked Weezing
> - Water Mine Quilfish (You know those things of Finding Nemo, wait I think that's an Australian Movie...*Finds image*)
> - Nurse Joy's Happiny
> - Nurse Joy's Chansey
> - Nurse Joy's Blissey
> - Armoured Skarmory
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifloon
> - Hot-Air Balloon Drifblim
> 
> 
> 
> To add to my list
> - Weed Oddish
> - Weed Gloom
> - 4-leaf Vileplume; Because nook made one and never put it up?
> - Overgrown Tangela
> - Overgrown Tangrowth
> - Pixelated Ditto
> - Stone Slugma
> - Stone Magcargo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) It's already a weed.
> 2) ^
> 3) Mine wasn't very good.
> 4) How would it look?
> 5) ^
> 6) Okay....
> 7) Good idea.
> 8) ^
> 
> Woah, so many submissions. I'll add all the ones that fit my standards. Sanji, yours are really good.
Click to expand...

Thanks.
I tell ya, that camo was hard to do @_@


----------



## Colour Bandit

Novelty Submission Form

Name of Novelty: Stone Slugma
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments (optional): It was Jake's idea. I tried to make it look cracked but it didn't work well.

Name of Novelty: Autumn Torterra
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):  I have made the Autumn Torterra before but this is an updated version.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Stone Slugma
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): It was Jake's idea. I tried to make it look cracked but it didn't work well.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Autumn Torterra
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):  I have made the Autumn Torterra before but this is an updated version.


What you should do with autumn torterra is make it so leaves are falling off the tree.


----------



## [Nook]

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Stone Slugma
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): It was Jake's idea. I tried to make it look cracked but it didn't work well.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Autumn Torterra
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):  I have made the Autumn Torterra before but this is an updated version.


1) That doesn't look....stonish. Go search "a rock" on Google Images.
2) Good one. Although it is a recolour, it is a good theme.


----------



## Colour Bandit

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 09:44:18 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Stone Slugma
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): It was Jake's idea. I tried to make it look cracked but it didn't work well.
> 
> Name of Novelty: Autumn Torterra
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):  I have made the Autumn Torterra before but this is an updated version.
> 
> 
> 
> 1) That doesn't look....stonish. Go search "a rock" on Google Images.
> 2) Good one. Although it is a recolour, it is a good theme.
Click to expand...

kk, I'll go remake stone slugma. I had to remake the Autumn Torterra 'cos it wouldn't open on my laptop, I might make Autumn Grotle and Turtwig soon.


----------



## [Nook]

@Sanji 
Separate them from one picture so I can add it.

@Elly
The Gross gets in. You're going to Vegas.

@Doc
Swalava is in.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 09:48:12 AM]@Sanji
> Separate them from one picture so I can add it.
> 
> @Elly
> The Gross gets in. You're going to Vegas.
> 
> @Doc
> Swalava is in.












Thar we are boss. and just to help more


		Code:
	

[IMG]http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd345/pyrozanryu/RAFlatias.png[/IMG] [IMG]http://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd345/pyrozanryu/RAFLatios.png[/IMG]


Hope you do like them took me ages. and since you approve.


----------



## crazyredd45

Name of Novelty:Tree Tyrouge ( i know, the name sucks)
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc:Edit
Pokedex:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coments (optional); Tyrouge couldn't find any more food so now relys on photosynthises to live


----------



## [Nook]

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty:Tree Tyrouge ( i know, the name sucks)
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc:Edit
> Pokedex:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coments (optional); Tyrouge couldn't find any more food so now relys on photosynthises to live


Bad theme, too much close up, too many weird errors, and overall, it's a _splice_.


----------



## crazyredd45

i don't really know what to do

i must be the worst guy on here


----------



## Colour Bandit

Novelty Submission Form

Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): 

Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): 

Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): 

All three are based around three of our school mascots:
Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.


----------



## [Nook]

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> All three are based around three of our school mascots:
> Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
> Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
> Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
> Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.


First two already breathe fire, making them just recolours even though you added fire. It's hard to explain, but you know what I mean. The last one is just really a recolour. Keep trying.


----------



## Colour Bandit

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 10:51:22 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> All three are based around three of our school mascots:
> Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
> Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
> Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
> Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.
> 
> 
> 
> First two already breathe fire, making them just recolours even though you added fire. It's hard to explain, but you know what I mean. The last one is just really a recolour. Keep trying.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll make some better ones tommorrow, after school.


----------



## [Nook]

Man, this morning (Pacific Time) was one of the most busiest ever.


----------



## crazyredd45

Name:Ill lickytung
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.:Recolour
Pokedex entry:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



coments optional: lickytung caught the flu


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

Nook, am I a member of the NPC's now or..?


----------



## [Nook]

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Nook, am I a member of the NPC's now or..?


Of course you are. 

@Crazyredd
Bad theme, low quality JPG image, and just bad in general. Try out an idea that Jake came up with.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 11:09:10 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nook, am I a member of the NPC's now or..?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you are.
> 
> @Crazyredd
> Bad theme, low quality JPG image, and just bad in general. Try out an idea that Jake came up with.
Click to expand...

Thanks, I'll start making some sprites later.


----------



## [Nook]

Nook's Suggestions
-Rattatouille (A bipedal Rattata with chef's hat, spoon, and a French moustache)
-Stone Ditto
-Mozilla Ninetales
-Pixelgon (Porygon made of Pixels instead of Polygons)
-Charmelio (Chario evolution)
-Charizio (Charmelio evolution)
-Slowpoke the Hedgehog (search "slowpoke sonic" on Google Images)
-Pedoursa (Pedobear Teddiursa)
-Pedoring (Pedobear Ursaring)


----------



## -Aaron

Joining Form
Username: TravisTouchdown
Have I ever sprited: From scratch, no.
Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes.

Novelty Submission Form
Name of Novelty: Molten Onix
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments (optional): A rare species of Onix that lives in the depths of Cinnabar Volcano. It cannot stay above ground for long as it will harden.


----------



## [Nook]

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Joining Form
> Username: TravisTouchdown
> Have I ever sprited: From scratch, no.
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes.
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> Name of Novelty: Molten Onix
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A rare species of Onix that lives in the depths of Cinnabar Volcano. It cannot stay above ground for long as it will harden.


Woah, that's good.


----------



## -Aaron

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 12:13:08 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining Form
> Username: TravisTouchdown
> Have I ever sprited: From scratch, no.
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes.
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> Name of Novelty: Molten Onix
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A rare species of Onix that lives in the depths of Cinnabar Volcano. It cannot stay above ground for long as it will harden.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, that's good.
Click to expand...

Thanks 8D
I'll get working on the egg as soon as I can.


----------



## Carol17

I don't but a bunch of periods in "..."! if it has four or so it was a mistake because everyone has writing mistakes they sometimes don't notice.


----------



## -Aaron

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 6 2010, 12:13:08 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining Form
> Username: TravisTouchdown
> Have I ever sprited: From scratch, no.
> Do you go on GTS+/GPX+?: Yes.
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> Name of Novelty: Molten Onix
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A rare species of Onix that lives in the depths of Cinnabar Volcano. It cannot stay above ground for long as it will harden.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, that's good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks 8D
> I'll get working on the egg as soon as I can.
Click to expand...






BAM.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> All three are based around three of our school mascots:
> Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
> Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
> Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
> Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.


Nook really?


The first two are BEAST, put em' up :L


----------



## Vex L'Cour

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> All three are based around three of our school mascots:
> Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
> Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
> Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
> Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nook really?
> 
> 
> The first two are BEAST, put em' up :L
Click to expand...

Tbh their simple recolours.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Nook am I a member?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Sanji said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> All three are based around three of our school mascots:
> Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
> Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
> Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
> Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nook really?
> 
> 
> The first two are BEAST, put em' up :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh their simple recolours.
Click to expand...

That fire looks amazing.








Edit
Kiss Krazed Kricketune
Kricketune


----------



## Vex L'Cour

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> All three are based around three of our school mascots:
> Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
> Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
> Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
> Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nook really?
> 
> 
> The first two are BEAST, put em' up :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh their simple recolours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fire looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Kiss Krazed Kricketune
> Kricketune
Click to expand...

The fire was prob a splice from another sheet.
They're good for a beginner.


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> All three are based around three of our school mascots:
> Lion (Yellow) for Ryder,
> Green Dragon (Green) for Chuchill,
> Red Dragon (Red) for Nuffield.
> Ryder Luxray didn't turn out well.
> 
> 
> 
> Nook really?
> 
> 
> The first two are BEAST, put em' up :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tbh their simple recolours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fire looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Kiss Krazed Kricketune
> Kricketune
Click to expand...

The guitar is not a sprite.


----------



## Jasonnman

woo i won the contest!

first contest i have won on this forum ;D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Crystal Golem,part of the crystal geodude evolution set.


----------



## Elliot

Name of Novelty: ToxicTank
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional):


----------



## Jasonnman

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: ToxicTank
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):


no recolours unless its amazing, and to be honest its not that good


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 04:04:44 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNovelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh their simple recolours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That fire looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Kiss Krazed Kricketune
> Kricketune
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guitar is not a sprite.
Click to expand...

But it's cool.


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 6 2010, 04:04:44 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNovelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That fire looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Kiss Krazed Kricketune
> Kricketune
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The guitar is not a sprite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's cool.
Click to expand...

It's still not a sprite.


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: ToxicTank
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> 
> 
> no recolours unless its amazing, and to be honest its not that good
Click to expand...

He's right. The theme isn't very good.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 08:48:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 6 2010, 04:04:44 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNovelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit
> Kiss Krazed Kricketune
> Kricketune
> 
> 
> 
> The guitar is not a sprite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it's cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still not a sprite.
Click to expand...

You're not a sprite. >: (


----------



## [Nook]

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 6 2010, 08:48:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 6 2010, 04:04:44 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deepNovelty Submission Form
> 
> Name of Novelty: Nuffield Charizard
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Churchill Salamence
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional):
> 
> Name of Novelty: Ryder Luxray
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour & Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's still not a sprite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not a sprite. >: (
Click to expand...

You aren't either, so shut up.


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Madbull
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments (optional): Supposed to be a evelution of granbull


----------



## [Nook]

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Madbull
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Fakemon
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Supposed to be a evelution of granbull


Sorry, but we don't make evolution Fakemon.


----------



## Fillfall

ok


----------



## Bacon Boy

Magma's Numel
Recolor & Edit




Comments: N/A

I don't think I did too well on the outlining of the back. You can edit it if you want.


----------



## Bacon Boy

And Evan wants to know if Trainer Sprites are okay.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

I made this just for you guys.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> I made this just for you guys.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"></div>


What the-?


----------



## Elliot

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> I made this just for you guys.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>


Its so small..


----------



## Bacon Boy

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this just for you guys.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Its so small..
Click to expand...

It's a sprite...


----------



## Elliot

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this just for you guys.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Its so small..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sprite...
Click to expand...

I mean the. :L


----------



## Bacon Boy

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this just for you guys.
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Its so small..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sprite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the. :L
Click to expand...

It's a sprite...

You should see his other drawings though. >.<


----------



## Elliot

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sprite...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the. :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sprite...
> 
> You should see his other drawings though. >.<
Click to expand...

By the way, i don't see your sprite image. It says it has been moved or deleted.


----------



## Bacon Boy

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the. :L
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a sprite...
> 
> You should see his other drawings though. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, i don't see your sprite image. It says it has been moved or deleted.
Click to expand...

Here:


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> It's a sprite...
> 
> You should see his other drawings though. >.<
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By the way, i don't see your sprite image. It says it has been moved or deleted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here:
Click to expand...

Good theme, but could you Recolour it differently?


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 8 2010, 10:00:36 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, i don't see your sprite image. It says it has been moved or deleted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good theme, but could you Recolour it differently?
Click to expand...

Howso?


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 8 2010, 10:00:36 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good theme, but could you Recolour it differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howso?
Click to expand...

Like, yellowish.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 8 2010, 08:59:33 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 8 2010, 10:00:36 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good theme, but could you Recolour it differently?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howso?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like, yellowish.
Click to expand...

Numels are regularly yellowish... That would kind of defeat the purpose of an edit/recolor.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 8 2010, 08:59:33 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 8 2010, 10:00:36 AM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep<div class='spoiler_toggle'>teehee</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howso?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like, yellowish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Numels are regularly yellowish... That would kind of defeat the purpose of an edit/recolor.
Click to expand...

Wait a minute, is that even an edit?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Yea. Minor shading edits to make it look better and the eye as well. Also thickened the hair on the head with a darkening tecnique.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yea. Minor shading edits to make it look better and the eye as well. Also thickened the hair on the head with a darkening tecnique.


Tbh it needs to be black more than grey.


----------



## Jasonnman

why are there so many recolors on here? most of them are terrible unless they have a good theme!


----------



## Elliot

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> why are there so many recolors on here? most of them are terrible unless they have a good theme!


Shush. >:C


----------



## Bacon Boy

Hey, someone recommended a magma theme, so i did it. And now you don't like it? I know it's your time a once a month, but don't take it out on me.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hey, someone recommended a magma theme, so i did it. And now you don't like it? I know it's your time a once a month, but don't take it out on me.


Lol.

and he never said your's was bad


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Yea. Minor shading edits to make it look better and the eye as well. Also thickened the hair on the head with a darkening tecnique.


Hey,  you're right. I'll accept that. And for all yous who're bashing it, shush up. I never said that it was bad. 

Also, is anyone going to make the novelties I suggested? I think they're pretty good themes.


----------



## Jake

You suggested novelties?


----------



## [Nook]

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 6 2010, 11:48:35 AM]Nook's Suggestions
> -Rattatouille (A bipedal Rattata with chef's hat, spoon, and a French moustache)
> -Stone Ditto
> -Mozilla Ninetales
> -Pixelgon (Porygon made of Pixels instead of Polygons)
> -Charmelio (Chario evolution)
> -Charizio (Charmelio evolution)
> -Slowpoke the Hedgehog (search "slowpoke sonic" on Google Images)
> -Pedoursa (Pedobear Teddiursa)
> -Pedoring (Pedobear Ursaring)


^


----------



## Fillfall

Name of Novelty: Zanviper
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Comments (optional): Based on how Zergoose is made.


----------



## Jasonnman

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Zanviper
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Based on how Zergoose is made.


what the hell? the colors are disgusting


----------



## Bacon Boy

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Zanviper
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Based on how Zergoose is made.
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell? the colors are disgusting
Click to expand...

Regretfully, I have to agree with Jasonman. The colors _are_ disgusting. They don't look at all like zergoose's colors.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name of Novelty: Zanviper
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Recolour/Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): Based on how Zergoose is made.
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell? the colors are disgusting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regretfully, I have to agree with Jasonman. The colors _are_ disgusting. They don't look at all like zergoose's colors.
Click to expand...

True. And it doesn't look like an Edit.


----------



## [Nook]

Anyone have any ideas on what should be the next contest?


----------



## Bacon Boy

Best recolor of an old sprite. Like a modern recoloring of a gold/sliver/crystal sprite.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Best recolor of an old sprite. Like a modern recoloring of a gold/sliver/crystal sprite.


No, sorry. It has to be something that go in the Noveldex. Would a summer theme work?


----------



## Jake

I can picture more of a Winter theme working than a summer.


----------



## Nigel

Jake. said:
			
		

> I can picture more of a Winter theme working than a summer.


It's summer in the US though.


----------



## Jake

Nigel said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture more of a Winter theme working than a summer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's summer in the US though.
Click to expand...

It's Winter for us. So I just thought we should be multi-cultural (even though multi-culture has nothing to do with this)


----------



## Fillfall

Zergoose has the opposite colors of zangoose just a little bit different. Mine is also like that.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Nigel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can picture more of a Winter theme working than a summer.
> 
> 
> 
> It's summer in the US though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's Winter for us. So I just thought we should be multi-cultural (even though multi-culture has nothing to do with this)
Click to expand...

A summer/winter theme then? Any member could do either summer or winter.


----------



## Bacon Boy

My Version of Zanviper:

Sevivor
Edit/Recolor




It is known for having constant feuds with Zergoose because of the closeness of their skin tones. Sevivor has many bite marks in its tail because, in battle, it is its main weapon against  a Zergoose. Therefore, the Zergoose will, instinctively, always go to the tail first.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> My Version of Zanviper:
> 
> Sevivor
> Edit/Recolor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is known for having constant feuds with Zergoose because of the closeness of their skin tones. Sevivor has many bite marks in its tail because, in battle, it is its main weapon against  a Zergoose. Therefore, the Zergoose will, instinctively, always go to the tail first.


Added and renamed it Zerviper. Man, this thread needs more activity.


----------



## [Nook]

Any contest theme ideas other than season related ones?


----------



## goronking

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 12 2010, 12:37:13 AM]Any contest theme ideas other than season related ones?


A sprite based on another video game character, like Jake's friends Link/Pikachu?


----------



## [Nook]

goronking said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 12 2010, 12:37:13 AM]Any contest theme ideas other than season related ones?
> 
> 
> 
> A sprite based on another video game character, like Jake's friends ]Hmm...I'll think about that.
Click to expand...


----------



## [Nook]

Update
Now that when I want to edit, it says I have over 30 images. So, I fixed it by making sheets! I know it's bad quality, but it's the only way. My Photobucket can't upload anymore. Looks ugly, but I'll make it look better soon.


----------



## Jake

If someone could draw me a wobbafet with a wig. I could do an edit.


----------



## Fillfall

It is so much harder to see the pokemons now.


----------



## Jake

I can't even see them..


----------



## Bacon Boy

What happens when you want to edit them?


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> What happens when you want to edit them?


I either make a new sheet, or update an existing sheet. I'll upload them to a different place later that doesn't make the images fuzzy and JPG-like.

@Jake
I can see them just fine. Maybe you have to wait because the images are big and load slow.

@Fillfall
Because of the fuzziness?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

My user-name is SSgt. Garrett


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 13 2010, 12:43:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you want to edit them?
> 
> 
> 
> I either make a new sheet, or update an existing sheet. I'll upload them to a different place later that doesn't make the images fuzzy and JPG-like.
> 
> @Jake
> I can see them just fine. Maybe you have to wait because the images are big and load slow.
> 
> @Fillfall
> Because of the fuzziness?
Click to expand...

No, they're just too small. And I don't want to have to screw with my browser to zoom in 100 times. (exaggeration) 

What happened to the way they originally were? I thought that was fine. However, if you were to put it in a flash... For example, a flash-based pok


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 13 2010, 12:43:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you want to edit them?
> 
> 
> 
> I either make a new sheet, or update an existing sheet. I'll upload them to a different place later that doesn't make the images fuzzy and JPG-like.
> 
> @Jake
> I can see them just fine. Maybe you have to wait because the images are big and load slow.
> 
> @Fillfall
> Because of the fuzziness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're just too small. And I don't want to have to screw with my browser to zoom in 100 times. (exaggeration)
> 
> What happened to the way they originally were? I thought that was fine. However, if you were to put it in a flash... For example, a flash-based pok
Click to expand...


----------



## Jake

I still can't see anything other than Fossil Metagross.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> I still can't see anything other than Fossil Metagross.


Then something's wrong with your computer. Does it say "Posted Image"? I can see it just fine. So can everyone else.


----------



## Jake

It says......
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">nothing it's just blank... Even when the page is fully loaded..</div>


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> It says......
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">nothing it's just blank... Even when the page is fully loaded..</div>


Still looks fine.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 13 2010, 09:32:48 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 13 2010, 12:43:30 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when you want to edit them?
> 
> 
> 
> I either make a new sheet, or update an existing sheet. I'll upload them to a different place later that doesn't make the images fuzzy and JPG-like.
> 
> @Jake
> I can see them just fine. Maybe you have to wait because the images are big and load slow.
> 
> @Fillfall
> Because of the fuzziness?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, they're just too small. And I don't want to have to screw with my browser to zoom in 100 times. (exaggeration)
> 
> What happened to the way they originally were? I thought that was fine. However, if you were to put it in a flash... For example, a flash-based pok
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 13 2010, 09:32:48 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 13 2010, 12:43:30 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, they're just too small. And I don't want to have to screw with my browser to zoom in 100 times. (exaggeration)
> 
> What happened to the way they originally were? I thought that was fine. However, if you were to put it in a flash... For example, a flash-based pok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pokeman

some of those are good, keep it up


----------



## Jake

Can you please please please put it back to how it was. It's really pissing me off not being able to see anything :\

And still waiting on that Wobbafett with a female wig.


----------



## Jasonnman

you still havent put me down as a contest winner nook


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> you still havent put me down as a contest winner nook


Oh, sorry.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 16 2010, 06:22:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still havent made me be able to see the sprites..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry.
Click to expand...

*sigh*


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 16 2010, 06:22:40 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still havent made me be able to see the sprites..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
Click to expand...

ololol

I c wat u did thar.

But seriously, I'll get to fixing it on the weekend.


----------



## [Nook]

This group sure is inactive. I hope it doesn't die like my other groups.


----------



## Jake

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 17 2010, 01:19:59 PM]This group sure is inactive. I hope it doesn't die like my other groups.


It's only dead since I can't see anything..

And also I need some to draw me a Wobbafet with a wig!!
also add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like it


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 17 2010, 01:19:59 PM]This group sure is inactive. I hope it doesn't die like my other groups.
> 
> 
> 
> It's only dead since I can't see anything..
> 
> And also I need some to draw me a Wobbafet with a wig!!
> also add
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it
Click to expand...

The leaves aren't even spread out.


----------



## Jake

Well add another one and make it a 5-leaf Vileplume


----------



## Jasonnman

put it back to the old layout it was so much better


----------



## goronking

I cant see anything. D:


----------



## Jake

goronking said:
			
		

> I cant see anything. D:


FINALLY 
Someone the same as me! ;D


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see anything. D:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY
> Someone the same as me! ;D
Click to expand...

OH FFFF-

I'll get to fixing it right away.


----------



## Rockman!

goronking said:
			
		

> I cant see anything. D:


I can't see ANYTHING, Ronald.


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see anything. D:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see ANYTHING, Ronald.
Click to expand...

OH SHI-

This sucks.


----------



## Rockman!

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 19 2010, 10:06:51 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goronking said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant see anything. D:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see ANYTHING, Ronald.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OH SHI-
> 
> This sucks.
Click to expand...

I was kidding.

I can see them just fine.


----------



## [Nook]

Okay, I fixed it for those of you who cannot see the pictures.


----------



## Jake

*Does dance* Halla Damn Leughia I can see!!!


----------



## Bacon Boy

You do realize how hard it is to see those words, right? And what happens if you need to remove or edit images page? Doesn't make it easy. The older layout worked the best. I know it seems great for you, but many other people liked it the way they originally were.


----------



## Jake

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You do realize how hard it is to see those words, right? And what happens if you need to remove or edit images page? Doesn't make it easy. The older layout worked the best. I know it seems great for you, but many other people liked it the way they originally were.


*raises hand in agreement*


----------



## goronking

Jake. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize how hard it is to see those words, right? And what happens if you need to remove or edit images page? Doesn't make it easy. The older layout worked the best. I know it seems great for you, but many other people liked it the way they originally were.
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand in agreement*
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You do realize how hard it is to see those words, right? And what happens if you need to remove or edit images page? Doesn't make it easy. The older layout worked the best. I know it seems great for you, but many other people liked it the way they originally were.


I can't use the old layout. The new update made it so you couldn't put more than 30 images in it.


----------



## [Nook]

Added Ultra Balltorb. Going to make Master Balltrode.


----------



## Jake

I'm pretty sure you didn't..


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure you didn't..


Oops, added it. I remember I added it yesterday, though...


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 19 2010, 09:05:23 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize how hard it is to see those words, right? And what happens if you need to remove or edit images page? Doesn't make it easy. The older layout worked the best. I know it seems great for you, but many other people liked it the way they originally were.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't use the old layout. The new update made it so you couldn't put more than 30 images in it.
Click to expand...

You could have just kept it from the other people's photobucket/tinypic/etc. accounts. And I have no idea what you are talking about. I have over 100 pictures in one photobucket folder.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 19 2010, 09:05:23 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize how hard it is to see those words, right? And what happens if you need to remove or edit images page? Doesn't make it easy. The older layout worked the best. I know it seems great for you, but many other people liked it the way they originally were.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't use the old layout. The new update made it so you couldn't put more than 30 images in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have just kept it from the other people's photobucket/tinypic/etc. accounts. And I have no idea what you are talking about. I have over 100 pictures in one photobucket folder.
Click to expand...

No, I mean that a post cannot have more than 30 images.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 21 2010, 01:39:11 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 19 2010, 09:05:23 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize how hard it is to see those words, right? And what happens if you need to remove or edit images page? Doesn't make it easy. The older layout worked the best. I know it seems great for you, but many other people liked it the way they originally were.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't use the old layout. The new update made it so you couldn't put more than 30 images in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have just kept it from the other people's photobucket/tinypic/etc. accounts. And I have no idea what you are talking about. I have over 100 pictures in one photobucket folder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean that a post cannot have more than 30 images.
Click to expand...

Do different posts. Let this one serve as the main base of operations, and make a thread just for the Noveldex. Reserve like a couple of posts and you're set.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 21 2010, 01:39:11 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 19 2010, 09:05:23 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> You could have just kept it from the other people's photobucket/tinypic/etc. accounts. And I have no idea what you are talking about. I have over 100 pictures in one photobucket folder.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I mean that a post cannot have more than 30 images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do different posts. Let this one serve as the main base of operations, and make a thread just for the Noveldex. Reserve like a couple of posts and you're set.
Click to expand...

Hmm, good idea. Could you type it all and PM me it? Sorry if I'm bossy, but I've been really busy lately with all the affairs.


----------



## Bacon Boy

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 21 2010, 06:17:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 21 2010, 01:39:11 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> No, I mean that a post cannot have more than 30 images.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do different posts. Let this one serve as the main base of operations, and make a thread just for the Noveldex. Reserve like a couple of posts and you're set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, good idea. Could you type it all and PM me it? Sorry if I'm bossy, but I've been really busy lately with all the affairs.
Click to expand...

I don't have all of the images.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 21 2010, 06:17:29 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jun 21 2010, 01:39:11 PM]
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> Do different posts. Let this one serve as the main base of operations, and make a thread just for the Noveldex. Reserve like a couple of posts and you're set.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, good idea. Could you type it all and PM me it? Sorry if I'm bossy, but I've been really busy lately with all the affairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have all of the images.
Click to expand...

And besides, what's wrong with the new layout? I'll fix any problems if you have any.


----------



## Bacon Boy

It's too hard to read the small lettering and you can barely see the images.


----------



## [Nook]

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> It's too hard to read the small lettering and you can barely see the images.


The images are normal size, just blurry. The text, though....I'll fix it.

EDIT: I understand it all now. Everything's a little small because the picture is so big that it is shrunk a little and if you want to see it properly, copy the image's code and paste it on the address bar and click it to zoom in a little.


----------



## [Nook]

Gonna add to the sheet soon.

Shiverwoodo





_A Sudowoodo that is mostly ice and is commonly seen in northern Sinnoh. It can cause frostbite when touched._ 

Sorry if the snow is hard to see because of the background.


----------



## Fillfall

My horrible drawing of Slimuk:


----------



## Bacon Boy

I kind of like it. ^.^


----------



## [Nook]

It's really good. The only thing that's a little messed up is the eyes. 

Oh, and I'm thinking of making an Unown from an alternate Pokemon universe and make it resemble Greek letters.


----------



## Rockman!

Fillfall said:
			
		

> My horrible drawing of Slimuk:


I think you should re-do the tongue, IMO.


----------



## [Nook]

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My horrible drawing of Slimuk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should re-do the tongue, IMO.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I forgot to say that. The part inside the mouth should be fatter.


----------



## -Aaron

Name of Novelty: Premature Pinsir
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comments (optional): A Pinsir that was born prematurely. Some of its body parts did not develop properly or have been damaged due to it's frail body while growing up.


----------



## [Nook]

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Name of Novelty: Premature Pinsir
> Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
> Pokedex entry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (optional): A Pinsir that was born prematurely. Some of its body parts did not develop properly or have been damaged due to it's frail body while growing up.


That's cool. 

Oh, and to everyone at NPC, activity is very low right now. I encourage everyone to boost up activity and keep making novelties. I cannot add novelties currently because my laptop isn't fixed yet. I will add them as soon as possible when I have a computer to use. Oh, and for those of you that are wondering, I'm on my DSi typing.


----------



## [Nook]

Well, laptop is fixed.


----------



## [Nook]

Digletti





Spinarakman





Will update soon. Also, I will start a contest soon.


----------



## Jasonnman

Im afraid this is a dead topic now


----------



## [Nook]

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Im afraid this is a dead topic now


That sucks.


----------



## [Nook]

I know, it's probably a dumb idea to revive this group, but,

Resettrio




_When a Digletti is furious to the maximum, it evolves into Resettrio, which is ten times more annoying and has an even shorter fuse than its pre-evolution._


----------



## Smugleaf

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 28 2010, 02:41:29 PM]I know, it's probably a dumb idea to revive this group, but,
> 
> Resettrio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When a Digletti is furious to the maximum, it evolves into Resettrio, which is ten times more annoying and has an even shorter fuse than its pre-evolution._


omgwtf
i forgot about this group. xD i'm gonna start making stuff again :0


----------



## [Nook]

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jul 28 2010, 02:41:29 PM]I know, it's probably a dumb idea to revive this group, but,
> 
> Resettrio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When a Digletti is furious to the maximum, it evolves into Resettrio, which is ten times more annoying and has an even shorter fuse than its pre-evolution._
> 
> 
> 
> omgwtf
> i forgot about this group. xD i'm gonna start making stuff again :0
Click to expand...

Yay, it's not completely dead.


----------



## Smugleaf

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jul 28 2010, 04:52:35 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smugleaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,Jul 28 2010, 02:41:29 PM]I know, it's probably a dumb idea to revive this group, but,
> 
> Resettrio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _When a Digletti is furious to the maximum, it evolves into Resettrio, which is ten times more annoying and has an even shorter fuse than its pre-evolution._
> 
> 
> 
> omgwtf
> i forgot about this group. xD i'm gonna start making stuff again :0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yay, it's not completely dead.
Click to expand...

It's only in a coma.


----------



## Smugleaf

ooh contest i'll be the only one to enter and i'll win mwahahahaaah
btw, you still haven't given me the Spriter achievement xD


----------



## [Nook]

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> ooh contest i'll be the only one to enter and i'll win mwahahahaaah
> btw, you still haven't given me the Spriter achievement xD


Oh, forgot.

And I got more.

Shoop Da Magikarp





Shoop Da Gyarados


----------



## crazyredd45

Name of Novelty: Evil trainer lee
Recolour/Edit/Fakemon/etc.: Edit
Pokedex entry: A hitmonlee found ash and stole his pokeballs and cap. Then later became evil through power
Comments (optional):Sorry nook for wasting your time as this sucks


----------



## [Nook]

Why did you bump this? It's dead.

And NEVER resize a sprite or save it as JPG.


----------



## crazyredd45

I bumped it because even though i was the worst person on tbt at doing it i still liked it

crazyredd45  wishes this thread would live again


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> I bumped it because even though i was the worst person on tbt at doing it i still liked it
> 
> crazyredd45  wishes this thread would live again


But you suck at it... Why bump something with good sprites, with something that sucks? The gods of spiriting frown down upon you.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> I bumped it because even though i was the worst person on tbt at doing it i still liked it
> 
> crazyredd45  wishes this thread would live again


But you suck at it... Why bump something with good sprites, with something that sucks? The gods of spiriting frown down upon you.


----------



## KoolKitteh

Happy Mask Salesman said:
			
		

> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped it because even though i was the worst person on tbt at doing it i still liked it
> 
> crazyredd45  wishes this thread would live again
> 
> 
> 
> But you suck at it... Why bump something with good sprites, with something that sucks? The gods of spiriting frown down upon you.
Click to expand...

I thought he was pretty good and that was really mean! He already thinks he sucks so you tell him some more nice very nice!


----------



## Colour Bandit

jim128 said:
			
		

> Happy Mask Salesman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crazyredd45 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bumped it because even though i was the worst person on tbt at doing it i still liked it
> 
> crazyredd45  wishes this thread would live again
> 
> 
> 
> But you suck at it... Why bump something with good sprites, with something that sucks? The gods of spiriting frown down upon you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought he was pretty good and that was really mean! He already thinks he sucks so you tell him some more nice very nice!
Click to expand...

^ 
You shouldn't be mean, I wasn't very good but I enjoyed making sprites!


----------



## [Nook]

I am disappoint.


----------



## crazyredd45

Not as dissapointed as when you see my latest creations











Didn't bother filling out the details as you will just reject them anyway


----------



## [Nook]

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> Not as dissapointed as when you see my latest creations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't bother filling out the details as you will just reject them anyway


*facesmash*

-It's JPG
-They aren't novelties
-This is dead
-SPLICES GTFO


----------



## Hal

Username: Hal
Q:Have I ever sprited:
A:Yes. Here is some of my work.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>
Qo you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
A:No. Because I have no idea what that is.


----------



## [Nook]

Hal said:
			
		

> Username: Hal
> Q:Have I ever sprited:
> A:Yes. Here is some of my work.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </div>
> Qo you go on GTS+/GPX+?:
> A:No. Because I have no idea what that is.


For one, this is dead.
And it's Novelties, not trainer sprites.
And those are saved as JPG.
And we don't splice stuff, either.


----------



## Jake

Silly foreigner.


----------



## [Nook]

Jake. said:
			
		

> Silly foreigner.


Oh God.

Unless the members get really active again and start making novelties again, this isn't going to get bumped.


----------



## Jake

But you just bumped it by saying I bumped it >:


----------

